#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Чань и йога

## Еше Нинбо

В школе Чань основной практикой является сидячая медитация. При этом в зал медитации в монастырях в Китае не пускают если не можешь просидеть в позе лотоса 1 час. Во многих чаньских монастырях на постой не принимают странствующих монахов, не владеющих позой лотоса. Раньше перед тем, как войти в трапезную, проверяли владеет ли монах позой лотоса. Если оказывалось, что не овладел, еду не давали. Так как считалось, что подобный монах является бездельником и трутнем, сидящим на шее у мирян-милостынедателей.

В период усиленной недельной практики медитации, которая проходит в чаньских монастырях зимой, на сидячие медитации в чаньском зале приходится около 8 часов в день, плюс столько же медитации в движении (ходьба и бег).
Сидячая медитация и медитация в движении чередуются, обычная продолжительность одного отрезка медитации 1 час.

----------

Ometoff (07.09.2016), Алдын Хадыс (04.09.2016), Пема Ванчук (04.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Распорядок дня в период усиленной недельной медитации:

4.20 - начало медитации
4.20-6.00 - медитация в лотосе и в движении (в лотосе около 50мин.)
6.00-6.30 - завтрак
6.30-7.30 - медитация в ходьбе
7.30-8.20 - медитация в лотосе
8.25-9.10 -медитация в движении
9.10-9.50 -медитация в лотосе
10.00 - 11.00 - медитация в движении и затем сидя в лотосе (30мин.)
11.00-11.30 - обед.
11.30-12.30 - медитация в ходьбе
12.30-13.30 - медитация в лотосе
13.30-14.10 - медитация в движении
14.10-14.50 - медитация в лотосе
15.00 -15.30 - медитация в движении
15.30 -16.00-медитация в лотосе
16.00 -17.45 - отдых
17.45-18.30 - медитация в движении.
18.30-19.30 - медитация в лотосе
19.40-20.30 - медитация в движении.
20.30 -21.00 -медитация в лотосе
21.00 - 21.20 -медитация в движении
21.20 -22.30 -медитация в лотосе
22.35-23.20 -медитация в движении и затем сидя в лотосе (20мин.)
23.20-23.45 -медитация в ходьбе и затем сидя в лотосе (15мин.)

----------

Алдын Хадыс (04.09.2016), Говинда (06.09.2016), Пема Ванчук (04.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Учитель Шэн Янь не так категоричен : 
http://yogic1.narod.ru/fundamen.html

----------

Росиник (03.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Наставления для зала медитации досточтимого монаха Сюй Юня:
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...meditazia.html

----------

Алик (03.09.2016), Пема Ванчук (04.09.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Наставления для зала медитации досточтимого монаха Сюй Юня:
> http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...meditazia.html


Отличные наставления по Вашей ссылке:
"Сидя в позе лотоса, (Начинающим в целях избежания травм сухожилий, которые очень долго залечиваются, следует начинать с позы полулотоса. И только когда вы сможете без труда сидеть в полулотосе около часа, можете приступать к освоению полной позы лотоса, которая является идеальной позой для медитации. Прим. переводчика) следует сидеть прямо, следуя естественности. Нельзя искусственно выпрямлять поясницу, в противном случае ци (энергия) "огня" поднимется кверху, после чего будет много сна в уголках глаз, будет дурной запах изо рта и ощущение "ци" в голове. Нельзя думать о еде и питье, что может привести к харканью кровью. Нельзя также сгибать поясницу и опускать голову, что может вызвать сонливость. Если чувствуете сонливость, откройте широко глаза, выпрямите несколько раз поясницу, легко подвигайте ягодицами и сонливость сама собой пройдёт. Если вы тренировались слишком торопливо и чувствуете, что сознание напряжено, следует всё отбросить и немного отдохнуть, постепенно вы почувствуете себя лучше и тогда можно продолжить тренировку. В противном случае, со временем вы станете раздражительны и вспыльчивы, и даже можете впасть в бесноватость. Когда вы получите пользу от сидячей медитации, у вас будет много внутренних переживаний, которые не возможно все перечислить, но вы не должны к ним привязываться и тогда они вам не помешают. Как говорят в народе: "Увидев необычайное, не удивляйся и оно само собой исчезнет". Даже если вы увидите, как черти и злые духи приходят досаждать вам, не обращайте на них внимания и не бойтесь. Даже увидев, как Будда Шакьямуни приходит к вам, чтобы благословить вас потиранием темени и сказать вам о вашем святом предназначении, не обращайте на него внимания и не радуйтесь. Как говорится в сутре Шурангама: "Не думайте о божественности, и это будет называться добрым положением. Если вы создадите для себя понятие о божественности и святости чего-либо, вы тотчас попадёте под влияние своры нечистой силы".

----------

Балдинг (17.09.2016), Еше Нинбо (03.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Очень эффективный комплекс  упражнений для освоения позы лотоса. У автора комплекса была операция на колене и оно после операции сгибалось только наполовину:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...vgd2rotjrcltee

----------

Ometoff (08.09.2016), Алик (03.09.2016), Говинда (06.09.2016)

----------


## Росиник

А для чего нужно  добиваться позы лотоса? Ради принятия в монастырь?

----------


## Росиник

я как раз из тех, кто теперь, на рубеже 50 оказался с больными коленными суставами, гоноартроз 2-3 степени. Прошлый год проходил с палочкой.
МРТ показало застарелый разрыв мениска левого колена и эрозию сустава. Предлагали операцию. Два раза в год колят  хондропротекторы. Говорят, это пожизненно, или делайте операцию. Когда лежал в больнице, видел - что не всем удачно делают эти операции, кто-то ложится на повторную операцию, кто-то уже как полгода не может разработать колени - не сгибаются. Поэтому с операцией не спешу.
А начиналось всё с начала 90-х годов, тогда ещё увлекался  Дзеном, сидение в позе лотоса (кстати, которое мне тогда  очень легко давалось), иногда, если долго - в полулотосе, сессии медитаций и выполнения практик. 
Вот теперь пожинаю плоды.
Рекомендую всем пользоваться низкой табуреткой, или специальным стульчиком.

----------

Ho Shim (04.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Йен (03.09.2016), Максим& (04.09.2016), Пема Ванчук (04.09.2016), Читтадхаммо (04.09.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Создаётся впечатление, что в Чань занимаются экстремально-спортивной медитацией.

----------

Ometoff (08.09.2016), Еше Нинбо (04.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А для чего нужно  добиваться позы лотоса? Ради принятия в монастырь?


Для достижения просветления ради блага всех живых существ.

----------

Ometoff (08.09.2016), Монферран (04.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> я как раз из тех, кто теперь, на рубеже 50 оказался с больными коленными суставами, гоноартроз 2-3 степени. Прошлый год проходил с палочкой.
> МРТ показало застарелый разрыв мениска левого колена и эрозию сустава. Предлагали операцию. Два раза в год колят  хондропротекторы. Говорят, это пожизненно, или делайте операцию. Когда лежал в больнице, видел - что не всем удачно делают эти операции, кто-то ложится на повторную операцию, кто-то уже как полгода не может разработать колени - не сгибаются. Поэтому с операцией не спешу.
> А начиналось всё с начала 90-х годов, тогда ещё увлекался  Дзеном, сидение в позе лотоса (кстати, которое мне тогда  очень легко давалось), иногда, если долго - в полулотосе, сессии медитаций и выполнения практик. 
> Вот теперь пожинаю плоды.
> Рекомендую всем пользоваться низкой табуреткой, или специальным стульчиком.


Попробуйте легкий медленный бег трусцой для укрепления коленных связок. Через день.
Я сам хромал лет 8 назад. Привычный вывих коленного сустава, торопился сесть в лотос. Помог медленный бег трусцой. Колени укрепились, пробежал 5 марафонов.
Растяжки способствуют кровообращению, укрепляют суставы, важно как всегда не перестараться.
Если не дотянуть струну, она не будет играть, если перетянуть, она порвется.
Никогда не сдаваться!

----------

Алдын Хадыс (04.09.2016), Алик (05.09.2016), Монферран (04.09.2016), Пема Ванчук (04.09.2016), Румакина Мария (07.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Создаётся впечатление, что в Чань занимаются экстремально-спортивной медитацией.


Чань не для слабаков, а для настоящих мужчин, воинов, которые никогда не сдаются.
Бодхидхарма и Хуэйкэ:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l4cjv_Ujmco

----------

Монферран (04.09.2016)

----------


## Цинк

> Чань не для слабаков, а для настоящих мужчин, воинов, которые никогда не сдаются.
> Бодхидхарма и Хуэйкэ:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l4cjv_Ujmco


Никогда не понимал зачем он отрубил себе руку... Будда не отрубал себе конечности которые смогут ему понадобится, тем более чтобы что то кому то доказать. 
как то теряется в таком поступке буддистская индифферентность.

----------


## Максим&

> Никогда не понимал зачем он отрубил себе руку... Будда не отрубал себе конечности которые смогут ему понадобится, тем более чтобы что то кому то доказать. 
> как то теряется в таком поступке буддистская индифферентность.


Потомушто это китайский буддизм. Китайцы они такие, суровые. Хотя возможно там был все года лишь палец, а легенда создала руку.

----------


## Росиник

> Для достижения просветления ради блага всех живых существ.


А без позы лотоса просветления не достичь? )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

А почему не нираламба-ширшасана?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Нет : )
Только буддхасана : )

----------

Фил (04.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

При всей хорошести падмасаны для определённых специфических техник:

много ли кто видел буддийских Учителей\наставников практикующих в ней созерцание ?
видел ли кто практиков практикующих длительные сессии созерцания\затворы в падмасане ?

а видел ли кто практиков после того как они годы провели в затворах, всётаки рискнув длительное время находится в падмасане ?

(п.с. скульптуры и изображения пожалуйста не предлагать, так как там каждая деталь наполнена символизмом. Да и сидеть в точности так как там изображено не получится по чисто анатомическим причинам, а попытки повторить такую чистую позу могут вызвать лишь различные, возможно даже негативные, эффекты и последствия )

----------


## Максим&

> При всей хорошести падмасаны для определённых специфических техник:
> 
> много ли кто видел буддийских Учителей\наставников практикующих в ней созерцание ?
> видел ли кто практиков практикующих длительные сессии созерцания\затворы в падмасане ?
> 
> а видел ли кто практиков после того как они годы провели в затворах, всётаки рискнув длительное время находится в падмасане ?
> 
> 
> (п.с. скульптуры и изображения пожалуйста не предлагать, так как там каждая деталь наполнена символизмом. Да и сидеть в точности так как там изображено не получится по чисто анатомическим причинам, а попытки повторить такую чистую позу могут вызвать лишь различные, возможно даже негативные, эффекты и последствия )


Почему нет? Анатомия она конечно общевидовая, но возможно некоторые ньюансы ( цвет, рост, плотность, гибкость) свойственны определённым группам, которые те выработали во взаимодействии с географией, климатом, пищей и прочей средой. Такие отдельные признаки могут с веками накапливаться и передаваться генетически. 
Таким образом что русскому хорошо-то немцу смерть:-), а если точнее то фанатичное и необдуманное следование всем азиатским ньюансам, для жителя иной географической среды и культуры может вызвать стресс.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Сидение в падмасане--форма самоистязания древних аскетов. Кто выдумал, что именно эта поза предписана для буддийских созерцаний?
Будда был против аскезы, бессмысленной и беспощадной.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Сидение в падмасане--форма самоистязания древних аскетов. Кто выдумал, что именно эта поза предписана для буддийских созерцаний?
> Будда был против аскезы, бессмысленной и беспощадной.


Издержки медитации. Легкий буддийский элитаризм) Опять же, монахов много развелось, а еды мало. Ну, и в Азии без жесткача не могут. Если нет такого, чтоб аж жутко становилось, до костей пробирало, то что это за Учение? Так, ерунда)

----------

Максим& (04.09.2016), Пема Ванчук (04.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> При всей хорошести падмасаны для определённых специфических техник:
> 
> много ли кто видел буддийских Учителей\наставников практикующих в ней созерцание ?
> видел ли кто практиков практикующих длительные сессии созерцания\затворы в падмасане ?
> 
> а видел ли кто практиков после того как они годы провели в затворах, всётаки рискнув длительное время находится в падмасане ?
> 
> (п.с. скульптуры и изображения пожалуйста не предлагать, так как там каждая деталь наполнена символизмом. Да и сидеть в точности так как там изображено не получится по чисто анатомическим причинам, а попытки повторить такую чистую позу могут вызвать лишь различные, возможно даже негативные, эффекты и последствия )


У нас в России Хамбо Лама Этигэлов с 1927 года в падмасане медитирует.

Ом а гуру шаса дара димам суха

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почему нет? Анатомия она конечно общевидовая, но возможно некоторые ньюансы ( цвет, рост, плотность, гибкость) свойственны определённым группам, которые те выработали во взаимодействии с географией, климатом, пищей и прочей средой. Такие отдельные признаки могут с веками накапливаться и передаваться генетически. 
> Таким образом что русскому хорошо-то немцу смерть:-), а если точнее то фанатичное и необдуманное следование всем азиатским ньюансам, для жителя иной географической среды и культуры может вызвать стресс.


Не, я не о разнице между европейцем и азиатом. Мы все люди : )
Но о том, что буддийские изображения(скульптура) не  анатомические, а  символические.  Так напр. в некоторых изображениях могут быть сильно вывернуты стопы вверх, определённый изгиб туловища и т.п. - при практике это будет ошибкой. Или напр. чисто симметричный лотос, что уже невозможно в силу анатомии, так как одна нога всегда сверху, а ноги то у людей одинаковой длины : )
Вообщем изображения в первую очередь символичны.
 Так ещё напр. в другой теме было изображение Джецюна Миларепы, где ноги в так называемой _царской позиции_, это символизм, не позиция практики. Также и Арья Майтрея со спущенными вниз ногами или Арья Тара с одной спущенной ногой.  И т.п.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У нас в России Хамбо Лама Этигэлов с 1927 года в падмасане медитирует.


Просто со скрещенными ногами. Не в падмасане.

http://animalsfoto.com/hambo-lama-itigyelov-foto.html

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Не, я не о разнице между европейцем и азиатом. Мы все люди : )
> Но о том, что буддийские изображения(скульптура) не  анатомические, а  символические.  Так напр. в некоторых изображениях могут быть сильно вывернуты стопы вверх, определённый изгиб туловища и т.п. - при практике это будет ошибкой. Или напр. чисто симметричный лотос, что уже невозможно в силу анатомии, так как одна нога всегда сверху, а ноги то у людей одинаковой длины : )
> Вообщем изображения в первую очередь символичны.
>  Так ещё напр. в другой теме было изображение Джецюна Миларепы, где ноги в так называемой _царской позиции_, это символизм, не позиция практики. Также и Арья Майтрея со спущенными вниз ногами или Арья Тара с одной спущенной ногой.  И т.п.


Ну а суть то вашего вопроса в чем? Может ли длительное время йогин находиться в падмасане без значительного ущерба для себя? Я думаю может, но вот вопрос-а долго это сколько? И конечно же его "долго " будет гораздо дольше западного человека весь молекулярный код клетки которого тысячелетиями привык сидеть на стульях.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну а суть то вашего вопроса в чем? Может ли длительное время йогин находиться в падмасане без значительного ущерба для себя? Я думаю может, но вот вопрос-а долго это сколько? И конечно же его "долго " будет гораздо дольше западного человека весь молекулярный код клетки которого тысячелетиями привык сидеть на стульях.


Извиняюсь, вопросы там были такие:

много ли кто видел буддийских Учителей\наставников практикующих в падмасане созерцание ?

видел ли кто практиков практикующих длительные сессии созерцания\затворы в падмасане ?

а видел ли кто практиков после того как они годы провели в затворах, всётаки рискнув длительное время находится в падмасане ?

----------


## Максим&

> Просто со скрещенными ногами. Не в падмасане.


Я почему-то думаю что и китайцы не такие уж "упертые" падмасанщики как-то хочет показать ЕН. Видел полно фоток даосов где они просто "по турецки " сидят.  Конфуцианцы на табуретках могут спокойно медитировать. Да и чаньские мастера, предпочитающие ту же падмасану, знают и допускают и иные сидения в силу специфики и подготовленности ученика. 
А легенды ЕН про то что без падмасаны не пустят в монастырь, я оставлю на его совести пока он не приведёт англ. текст его доказывающий. И причём не для какого-то конкретного монастыря, а для всего направления буддизма.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Извиняюсь, вопросы там были такие:
> 
> много ли кто видел буддийских Учителей\наставников практикующих в падмасане созерцание ?
> 
> видел ли кто практиков практикующих длительные сессии созерцания\затворы в падмасане ?
> 
> а видел ли кто практиков после того как они годы провели в затворах, всётаки рискнув длительное время находится в падмасане ?


А тут есть такие которые долгое время могли находиться возле йогина пока он совершал ритрит и наблюдать его? Сомневаюсь. 
А по слухам, так думаю Сюй Юнь сидел в падмасане. Поскольку он эту позу считает важной, а не верить ему у меня нет оснований.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да и чаньские мастера, предпочитающие ту же падмасану, знают и допускают и иные сидения в силу специфики и подготовленности ученика. 
> .



Кмк., не просто допускают, но так и медитируют. Особенно если длительное созерцание.
И не только в чань, поэтому и задал те вопросы.

----------


## Максим&

> Кмк., не просто допускают, но так и медитируют. Особенно если длительное созерцание.
> И не только в чань, поэтому и задал те вопросы.


А длительное это сколько?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А тут есть такие которые долгое время могли находиться возле йогина пока он совершал ритрит и наблюдать его? Сомневаюсь. 
> А по слухам, так думаю Сюй Юнь сидел в падмасане. Поскольку он эту позу считает важной, а не верить ему у меня нет оснований.


Есть же фото , может и видео. Где там падмасана.

Падмасана только для определённых техник. Длительные созерцания в падмасане, кмк., никто не делает. Ну разве что на западе.
Или реально экстремалы, чаще не буддисты. Но они потом ходить практически нормально не могут.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А длительное это сколько?


Напр.  двух или  более часовые сессии, три-четыре раза в день.

А часто даже и одного раза в день по пару часов, если регулярно каждый день, хватает  чтоб поясница или ноги "развалились".

----------


## Росиник

> Извиняюсь, вопросы там были такие:
> 
> много ли кто видел буддийских Учителей\наставников практикующих в падмасане созерцание ?
> 
> видел ли кто практиков практикующих длительные сессии созерцания\затворы в падмасане ?
> 
> а видел ли кто практиков после того как они годы провели в затворах, всётаки рискнув длительное время находится в падмасане ?


Нигде в специальной литературе по ретритам-затворам, а также в лекциях и комментариях учителей,   не сталкивался с требованием, что падмасана обязательна.

 Лам, вышедших из трехлетнего ретрита, видел. И далеко не в лучшей физической форме.
Некоторые тибетские учителя-ламы, особенно на склоне лет,  имеют проблемы с опорно-двигательной системой. Вообще любое долгое нахождение в одном и том же положении ни к чему хорошему для физического здоровья  не приводит. При длительных затворах рекомендуется выполнять янтра-йогу (трулкхоры), не только для созерцания каналов (цалунг) при дзогриме, но и элементарно в качестве профилактических упражнений  для разминки суставов и разгона застоявшейся энергии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Есть же фото , может и видео.
> 
> Падмасана только для определённых техник. Длительные созерцания в падмасане, кмк., никто не делает. Ну разве что на западе.
> Или реально экстремалы, чаще не буддисты. Но они потом ходить практически нормально не могут.


Фото чего, как монах сидит в уединенном ретрите? :-)  Ну а в обучающем видео видел как дзенский монах садится в падмасану. Это видео есть где-то в разделе, он японец. 
Кстати, вспомнил фильм о Сюй Юне. По-моему он там нигде не сидит в падмасане. Если б китайцы так "боготворили" эту позу то уж нашли б какого-то статиста для эфектного кадра:-)  Но это так..моё фэнтези уже.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Падмасана только для определённых техник.


Каких техник? Источник?

----------


## Максим&

> Напр.  двух или  более часовые сессии, три-четыре раза в день.
> 
> А часто даже и одного раза в день по пару часов, если регулярно каждый день, хватит  чтоб поясница или ноги развалились.


А такие проводят? Я пока слышал о часовых вперемешку с ходьбой. Ну а на несколько дней уйти в самадхи то почему бы и не в падмасане, если это удобно. Я так понимаю там вообще полная отключка от всех дискомфортов тела. Правда что там на выходе через несколько дней будет-я не представляю. Но ведь было же.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А такие проводят? Я пока слышал о часовых вперемешку с ходьбой. Ну а на несколько дней уйти в самадхи то почему бы и не в падмасане, если это удобно. Я так понимаю там вообще полная отключка от всех дискомфортов тела. Правда что там на выходе через несколько дней будет-я не представляю. Но ведь было же.


Вот и спрашиваю, что было, где, кто ?

Кто видел буддийских наставников  практикующих длительное постоянное созерцание в падмасане ?

Пусть хотя бы час, но несколько раз в день и регулярно.

----------


## Максим&

Вспомнил книгу Ф.Капло о дзене. Точнее там беседы и переписка учителя с учениками. Вкратце, одна из учениц была тяжело больной. Возможно даже из дома не выходила, не помню.  Она достигла какого-то там уровня сатори/просветления. Мастер это подтвердил. И я так подозреваю, что врядли она медетировала не то что в падмасане, а просто сидя на циновке. Скорее просто в кресле или на диване полулежа.
Так что братцы, гойда все на диванное прибежище! Утрем носа всем этим "мазохистам":-)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вот и спрашиваю, что было, где, кто ?
> 
> Кто видел буддийских наставников  практикующих длительное постоянное созерцание в падмасане ?
> 
> Пусть хотя бы час, но несколько раз в день и регулярно.


Полный монахов старый зал медитации, все в полном лотосе. (человек 40) Монастырь Юньмэнь. Ежегодно зимой (С конца декабря) 5 недель усиленной медитации, в лотосе в день по 8-9часов.
Приезжайте посмотреть)
Обычно, повседневно по 6 часов в старом зале медитации сидят в лотосе, на молебны не ходят.

Однако в новый зал медитации при институте буддизма Юньмэнь пускают всех) Но там только новички и медитации проводятся не регулярно.

Мастер Фоюань (наследник Сюй Юня) называл позу по-турецки 木马架 -вешалка деревянного коня.И критиковал монахов, что некоторые даже полулотос хорошенько не освоили. Он говорил, что люди с сильной волей, не могут не освоить полный лотос.

Мне показывали простых молодых монахов, которые могут без перерыва находиться в лотосе 4 часа.
Еще меня удивило в прошлом году, что молодые студенты (мальчики и девочки) участвующие в летнем лагере медитации и сельхозработ,практически все сели в полный лотос во время медитации в новом чаньском зале...

Шестой Патриарх в полном лотосе сидит, если верить официальным данным, уже 1300 лет...

----------

Ometoff (08.09.2016), Алдын Хадыс (04.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Я почему-то думаю что и китайцы не такие уж "упертые" падмасанщики как-то хочет показать ЕН. Видел полно фоток даосов где они просто "по турецки " сидят.  Конфуцианцы на табуретках могут спокойно медитировать. Да и чаньские мастера, предпочитающие ту же падмасану, знают и допускают и иные сидения в силу специфики и подготовленности ученика. 
> А легенды ЕН про то что без падмасаны не пустят в монастырь, я оставлю на его совести пока он не приведёт англ. текст его доказывающий. И причём не для какого-то конкретного монастыря, а для всего направления буддизма.


Не пустят сейчас в старый зал медитации без владения полным лотосом.
Даосы называют позу по-турецки человеческим треножником, полулотос-земным треножником, а полный лотос небесным треножником для выплавления пилюли бессмертия.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (04.09.2016), Максим& (04.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

А причем тут йога? Многие знакомые тайцы спокойно могут в лотос сесть, при этом хатха-йогой никогда не занимались, просто с детства в полулотосах сидят - так как это обычное положение, и ноги в нужных местах растянуты ) мы же привыкли к стульям, потому нам такое хардкором кажется )

----------


## Цинк

> А причем тут йога? Многие знакомые тайцы спокойно могут в лотос сесть, при этом хатха-йогой никогда не занимались, просто с детства в полулотосах сидят - так как это обычное положение, и ноги в нужных местах растянуты ) мы же привыкли к стульям, потому нам такое хардкором кажется )


Не подготовленный человек, без предварительной разработки тазобедренных суставов не сядит.

----------


## Максим&

> Не пустят сейчас в старый зал медитации без владения полным лотосом.
> Даосы называют позу по-турецки человеческим треножником, полулотос-земным треножником, а полный лотос небесным треножником для выплавления пилюли бессмертия.


А что такое старый зал и что новый?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А причем тут йога? Многие знакомые тайцы спокойно могут в лотос сесть, при этом хатха-йогой никогда не занимались, просто с детства в полулотосах сидят - так как это обычное положение, и ноги в нужных местах растянуты ) мы же привыкли к стульям, потому нам такое хардкором кажется )


Лично меня интересовала именно продолжительность практики созерцания в лотосе и регулярность.
О том что есть созерцатели по 6-9 часов практикующие в лотосе и это традиционно, а не  несколько одиночек, услышал впервые.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не подготовленный человек, без предварительной разработки тазобедренных суставов не сядит.


Многие неподготовленные ни разу детишки садятся в падмасану легко и сразу... Правда, долго сидеть их, как правило, вообще не заставишь, не только в лотосе. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А что такое старый зал и что новый?


Старый - который построили давно, там сейчас группа монахов постоянно тренируется. А новый, который построили в начале двухтысячных при новом здании института буддизма.

Основа - соблюдение обетов воздержания шилы. Дальше медитация самадхи и затем праджня, интуитивная мудрость.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (04.09.2016), Максим& (04.09.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Лично меня интересовала именно продолжительность практики созерцания в лотосе и регулярность.
> О том что есть созерцатели по 6-9 часов практикующие в лотосе и это традиционно, а не  несколько одиночек, услышал впервые.


Я на забугорном форуме читал как один по 10 часов сидел. Потом заболел болезнью дзен и попал в дурку. Так что это опасный трюк для тех у кого нет наставников.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (04.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Заметил, что просто со скрещенными ногами (типа по-турецки) достичь медитативного состояния намного легче чем например сидя в кресле. Но вообще мое мнение, что можно медитировать хоть лежа на диване, хоть сидя в маршрутке, хоть стоя на голове. Поза это вообще не главное. Соблюдать все мельчайшие детали позы, распорядка и прочего это глупо=). Так можно упустить и суть. А суть нигде не написана и ни в каком фильме не показана. Она не в дзен и не в дзадзен и не в зале медитации и не в позе лотоса. Она там где заканчиваются слова.



> Потом заболел болезнью дзен и попал в дурку


От чего так попал в дурку? Достиг просветление, а родные подумали, что с ума сошел и отдали в дурку? :Big Grin:

----------


## Максим&

> Заметил, что просто со скрещенными ногами (типа по-турецки) достичь медитативного состояния намного легче чем например сидя в кресле. Но вообще мое мнение, что можно медитировать хоть лежа на диване, хоть сидя в маршрутке, хоть стоя на голове. Поза это вообще не главное. Соблюдать все мельчайшие детали позы, распорядка и прочего это глупо=). Так можно упустить и суть. А суть нигде не написана и ни в каком фильме не показана. Она не в дзен и не в дзадзен и не в зале медитации и не в позе лотоса. Она там где заканчиваются слова.
> 
> От чего так попал в дурку? Достиг просветление, а родные подумали, что с ума сошел и отдали в дурку?


Экхарт Толле?

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Экхарт Толле?


Уважаю его творчество. Но он тут вообще ни при чем))

----------


## Харуказе

> Заметил, что просто со скрещенными ногами (типа по-турецки) достичь медитативного состояния намного легче чем например сидя в кресле. Но вообще мое мнение, что можно медитировать хоть лежа на диване, хоть сидя в маршрутке, хоть стоя на голове. Поза это вообще не главное. Соблюдать все мельчайшие детали позы, распорядка и прочего это глупо=). Так можно упустить и суть. А суть нигде не написана и ни в каком фильме не показана. Она не в дзен и не в дзадзен и не в зале медитации и не в позе лотоса. Она там где заканчиваются слова.
> 
> От чего так попал в дурку? Достиг просветление, а родные подумали, что с ума сошел и отдали в дурку?


Нет. С ним случилось то же что и с Хан-Шанем,Хакуином,учителем Хань-Шаня (Фо Куанем), и еще сотнями (если не тысячами) людей практиковавших дхьяну. Из-за чрезмерного усердия в медитации,гордости своими достижениями,ложных взглядов и нарушения баланса жизненной энергии в теле он слетел с катушек. Там все закончилось тем что он начал считать себя Майтрей,что должен остановить Трампа,потом вдруг начал говорить брату,что тот первым достигнет нирваны,потом ему начал мерещиться Христос (почему-то),потом выкурил несколько косяков и пошёл зачем-то громить магазин брата, за что его в дурку и забрали. Кстати,если он выйдет из дурки,то через несколько лет станет как они,т.к кеншо у него уже было. Недавно читал докторскую диссертацию на тему зен-бьо,там таких случаев десятки описаны. Т.е опасность реальна. Нужно знать меру. Срединный путь на то и срединный,что на нем нет крайностей.

----------

Максим& (05.09.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Нет. С ним случилось то же что и с Хан-Шанем,Хакуином,учителем Хань-Шаня (Фо Куанем), и еще сотнями (если не тысячами) людей практиковавших дхьяну. Из-за чрезмерного усердия в медитации,гордости своими достижениями,ложных взглядов и нарушения баланса жизненной энергии в теле он слетел с катушек. Там все закончилось тем что он начал считать себя Майтрей,что должен остановить Трампа,потом вдруг начал говорить брату,что тот первым достигнет нирваны,потом ему начал мерещиться Христос (почему-то),потом выкурил несколько косяков и пошёл зачем-то громить магазин брата, за что его в дурку и забрали. Кстати,если он выйдет из дурки,то через несколько лет станет как они,т.к кеншо у него уже было. Недавно читал докторскую диссертацию на тему зен-бьо,там таких случаев десятки описаны. Т.е опасность реальна. Нужно знать меру. Срединный путь на то и срединный,что на нем нет крайностей.


А нравственность большую роль играет, в том плане чтобы не было такой болезни? Мне думается, что если ум загрязнён всяким хламом, опытом дурным, то есть вероятность, что это может всплыть, что это как-то проявится.

----------


## Харуказе

> А нравственность большую роль играет, в том плане чтобы не было такой болезни? Мне думается, что если ум загрязнён всяким хламом, опытом дурным, то есть вероятность, что это может всплыть, что это как-то проявится.


Очень большую. Но это для мирян. Хан Шань и Хакуин были монахами,у них с нравственностью проблем не было. В том исследовании процент этой болезни у мирян зашкаливал,тогда как у монахов под руководством наставников был минимален (кроме особо упорных марафонцев сидячей медитации и практики коанов). Но опять же имеются ввиду миряне одержимые идеей марафона,те кто в час по чайной ложке практиковал на 100% защищены от этой болезни.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016), Денис Васильевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Но опять же имеются ввиду миряне одержимые идеей марафона,те кто в час по чайной ложке практиковал на 100% защищены от этой болезни.


Лучше сорок раз по разу, чем один раз сорок раз )

Возможно пословица и не-буддийская, но насколько знаю, именно так учат  большинство наставников созерцания. 
Короткие, регулярные и по во возможности частые сессии формальной практики.  Особенно это для начинающих важно.

----------

Алик (05.09.2016), Максим& (05.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Насколько знаю, виды сумасшествия, именуемые в буддизме чаньской болезнью, не является, к сожалению, привилегией чаньцев или буддистов.
Обычные люди, предрасположенные к психическим заболеваниям, страдают от них в зависимости от тех или иных условий/обстоятельств.
В частности -- от недосыпания, истощающей сосредоточенности на некой идее, умственного перенапряжения и т.п.

И конкретно по чань -- из труда Н.В. Абаева.

[...] опытные наставники резко осуждали тех коллег, которые раздавали удары направо и налево, не учитывая индивидуальных психологических особенностей ученика и степень его подготовленности и скрывая за грубостью манер и жестокостью обращения с ним собственную некомпетентность. Так, в "Линь-цзи лу" приводится очень показательный в этом отношении эпизод о разоблачении такого "лже-пророка": "У наставника Цзин-шаня было 500 учеников, но из них мало кто решался прийти к нему на собеседование (боясь побоев. – Н.А.). Хуан-бо велел Линь-цзи испытать его... Линь-цзи пришел в монастырь Цзин-шаня и прямо с дороги, с дорожной сумкой на плечах, вошел в зал для лекций и медитаций, где сидел сам наставник. Не успел Цзин-шань поднять голову, как Линь-цзи неожиданно закричал на него; "Хэ!" Цзин-шань в замешательстве открыл рот [не найдя что ответить]. Линь-цзи тряхнул рукавами и вышел" [105, §46]. Далее сообщается, что узнав о поражении своего наставника, ученики ушли от него. Реакция учеников была вполне закономерной, так как не найдя подходящего ответа во время поединка-диалога с Линь-цзи, Цзин-шань проявил полное отсутствие интуиции, которая в таких ситуациях должна дать немедленный и правильный ответ, а наличие тонкой и глубокой интуиции (кроме того, что она является признаком "просветленности" самого наставника) было необходимым условием психологических экспериментов со своими учениками, позволяющим точно и безошибочно определить их состояние, и на основании этого диагноза применить соответствующий метод психотренинга. И при отсутствии интуиции "шокотерапия" могла оказаться не только бесполезной, но и очень вредной и опасной для психического здоровья ученика, могла привести к необратимым патологическим изменениям в его психике, в результате чего вместо "просветленного" человека мог получиться "счастливый идиот", или самый настоящий шизофреник. О том, что подобные издержки этих довольно опасных самих по себе экспериментов над психикой человека были не столь уж редки, свидетельствует популярный в средневековой китайской литературе образ сумасшедшего монаха, а также наличие в чаньском обиходе специального термина "чань-бин" (чаньская болезнь), обозначавшего различные психические отклонения, которые возникали в процессе чаньской практики психотренинга. Тем не менее в чаньской практике психическое расстройство было скорее исключением, чем правилом, так как опытные наставники вовремя распознавали признаки надвигавшейся болезни и умели излечивать ее, если она все же имела место [137].

----------

Алик (05.09.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Люди страдают от разных психических заболеваний. Просто конкретно это заболевание возникает при неадекватном подходе к медитации или некомпетентном учителе.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Есть одна известная пословица: "Волка бояться, в лес не ходить".
Как сесть в позу лотоса, интересный материал:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RmhvL1kwo4Q

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Темная сторона йоги. Потенциально опасные асаны (Падмасана к ним не относится при правильном освоении):
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gOGL__HuKdk

----------


## Еше Нинбо

100лет на своих суставах.(Артур Паталах):
https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_con...&v=NbGq9Walptg

----------


## Йен

У возникновения артроза миллион причин, от банальной простуды и нарушения обмена веществ, до избыточной нагрузки на сустав, как тут хатха- йога от него избавит. Нашли очередную панацею от всех болезней, но сначала надо бегом заняться ))

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> У возникновения артроза миллион причин, от банальной простуды и нарушения обмена веществ, до избыточной нагрузки на сустав, как тут хатха- йога от него избавит. Нашли очередную панацею от всех болезней, но сначала надо бегом заняться ))


А никто не заставляет. Можно продолжать лежать на диваньчике))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Люди страдают от разных психических заболеваний. Просто конкретно это заболевание возникает при неадекватном подходе к медитации или некомпетентном учителе.


Да нет же ничего эксклюзивного в чань-бин...
"... в результате чего вместо "просветленного" человека мог получиться "счастливый идиот", или самый настоящий шизофреник."
Или -- мегаломания...
Так что кэнсё -- это не всегда "видение глубинной природы", случается, что и наоборот.

----------


## Харуказе

> Да нет же ничего эксклюзивного в чань-бин...
> "... в результате чего вместо "просветленного" человека мог получиться "счастливый идиот", или самый настоящий шизофреник."
> Или -- мегаломания...
> Так что кэнсё -- это не всегда "видение глубинной природы", случается, что и наоборот.


Эксклюзивность в том,что даже у вполне здорового человека может возникнуть болезнь в следствии неверного подхода в медитации. Хотя,разумеется, и у обычных психических болезней есть причины,просто они другие.Нет. Просто это видение вообще ничего не значит. Кто-то увидел там Майтрею и возгордился и т.д. Большинство едет крышей как раз после кэнсё (見性) - взгляд в истинную природу (даже иероглиф 見 -видеть/смотреть),если их взгляды ложны (и есть еще множество факторов). Получается у кого что в этой природе находится,тот то и получает. Кто-то может и шизофреником стать,кто-то и возгордится,но опять-же только если делать это неправильно. С правильным подходом психически здоровым людям это не грозит,скорее всего. Просветлённый по-японски дайго-теттей (大悟徹底 ),- великое постижение. Фактически это как конструктор. Множество кэнсё=>дайго-теттей. Только так это и работает.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Эксклюзивность в том,что даже у вполне здорового человека может возникнуть болезнь в следствии неверного подхода в медитации. Хотя,разумеется, и у обычных психических болезней есть причины,просто они другие.Нет. Просто это видение вообще ничего не значит. Кто-то увидел там Майтрею и возгордился и т.д. Большинство едет крышей как раз после кэнсё (見性) - взгляд в истинную природу (даже иероглиф 見 -видеть/смотреть),если их взгляды ложны (и есть еще множество факторов). Получается у кого что в этой природе находится,тот то и получает. Кто-то может и шизофреником стать,кто-то и возгордится,но опять-же только если делать это неправильно. С правильным подходом психически здоровым людям это не грозит,скорее всего. Просветлённый по-японски дайго-теттей (大悟徹底 ),- великое постижение. Фактически это как конструктор. Множество кэнсё=>дайго-теттей. Только так это и работает.


Е.А. Торчинов 

Махаяна Шраддхотпада шастра 

Это состояние называется самадхи одного действия. Следует знать, что корнем и основой этого самадхи является сама истинная реальность как она есть и если человек продолжает практиковать его, он непременно сможет породить в себе неизмеримое самадхи. 

Если же к этой практике приступит живое существо, лишенное силы благих корней, то ему не избежать искушений и нападений со стороны всевозможных бесов, а также демонов и божеств, почитаемых сторонниками внешних учений. Сидя в созерцании, такой человек может увидеть демонические явления в их ужасной форме, но они могут предстать перед ним и просто в виде мужчин или женщин. 

Если осознать, что все эти чувственно воспринимаемые образы — всего лишь явления только сознания, то они немедленно исчезнут и не причинят никакого вреда. Они могут также явиться в виде небесных божеств, бодхисаттв и даже Так Приходящего, наделенного всей полнотой признаков Будды. 

Они могут произносить дхарани, проповедовать совершенства даяния, соблюдения обетов, терпения, усердия, созерцания и мудрости. 

Они могут также проповедовать о пустотной равностности, лишенной свойств, лишенной обетов, лишенной гнева, лишенной родственных привязанностей, лишенной причин, лишенной следствий и являющейся только абсолютной пустотностью покоя и ничто, и утверждать, что это и есть истинная Нирвана. 

Они могут также преподать знание как событий прошлых жизней, так и того, что произойдет в будущем. 

Они могут объяснить, как проникать в мысли других людей и как в совершенстве овладеть искусством красноречия, чтобы соблазнить живые существа, алчно привязанные к благам и выгодам мира и мирской славе. 

Они могут произвольно ввергать человека то в состояние гнева, то в состояние радости, лишая его природу постоянства и устойчивости и склоняя ее то к обильным проявлениям милосердия, то к большой сонливости и вялости, то к недужности и болезненности. В его сердце все время сменяют друг друга то леность и нерадивость, то усердие и старательность. После этого человек впадает в прострацию, проистекающую из неверия, его охватывают многочисленные сомнения и тревожные думы. Такой человек может и совсем забросить правильную практику самосовершенствования и предаться совершению различных обрядов смешанной природы или оказаться повязанным по рукам и ногам мирскими делами и обязанностями. 

Иногда эти искусители могут ввести человека в различные состояния, отдаленно напоминающие самадхи, — это те состояния, которых достигают в своей практике адепты внешних учений, а отнюдь не подлинное самадхи. Они могут сделать так, что человек будет непрерывно находиться в состоянии транса день, или два дня, или три дня, а то и целых семь дней. В их власти заставить человека как бы естественным образом ощутить утонченные ароматы и благоухания божественных яств и напитков, наполняющих все его тело и все его сердце блаженством, причем он не будет испытывать ни голода, ни жажды; после же этот несчастный привяжется к этим ощущениям и окажется в полной зависимости от них. 

Или они могут призвать человека есть без норм поста, то много, то мало, от чего цвет его лица и внешность изменятся. По этим причинам практикующий должен постоянно при помощи мудрости рассматривать и анализировать свой опыт, не позволяя своему сознанию попадать в демонические сети и ловушки.

Если практикующий усерден в правильном памятовании, если он не привязывается к своим видениям и не ухватывается за них, то он легко сможет удалить все кармические препятствия и преграды. 

Следует также знать, что самадхи внешних учений не преодолевает привязанность к охваченному заблуждениями сознанию иллюзорного “я” и не освобождает от влечения к мирской славе, выгоде и почестям. 

Напротив, самадхи истинной реальности как она есть не фиксируется на свойстве привязанности к какому-либо воззрению, не фиксируется на свойстве обретения чего бы то ни было, и поэтому даже после достижения предельного сосредоточения сознания практикующий его не испытывает ни высокомерия, ни лености, а все присущие ему аффекты и влечения постепенно ослабевают и сходят на нет. И никогда не бывало такого, чтобы кто-либо из обычных людей-обывателей становился членом семьи наделенных природой Так Приходящего, не практикуя регулярно это самадхи. Те же, кто практикует все формы созерцания и самадхи, пользующиеся известностью в миру, входят во вкус этих состояний и, по причине их опоры на веру в существование ложного “я”, оказываются привязанными к троемирию сансары, уподобляясь приверженцам внешних учений. Ведь как только человек отказывается от защиты тех, кто наделен благознанием, как он сразу же становится на точку зрения приверженцев внешних учений.

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Из-за чрезмерного усердия в медитации,гордости своими достижениями,ложных взглядов и нарушения баланса жизненной энергии в теле он слетел с катушек. Там все закончилось тем что он начал считать себя Майтрей,что должен остановить Трампа,потом вдруг начал говорить брату,что тот первым достигнет нирваны,потом ему начал мерещиться Христос (почему-то),потом выкурил несколько косяков и пошёл зачем-то громить магазин брата, за что его в дурку и забрали.


Во-первых, кто его знает что реально было в истории этого человека? То что написано в интернете это одно, в реале может быть совсем по-другому. Во-вторых, выкурил несколько косяков? хм...выкурить несколько косяков подряд это уж я не знаю каким прикуренным надо быть. Может человек кроме медитации увлекался психоактивными веществами, а если употреблять, а еще сидеть по 10 часов постоянно медитировать, а если еще медитировать в измененном состоянии сознания - понятное дело что человека будет уносить далеко в небеса, где и Будда и Христос и даже Аллах сидят на облаках и курят травку))) Просветление, полагаю, это избавление от всех иллюзий и даже без веществ (с медитацией или без нее) в них легко запутаться и увязнуть. Потому и говорят "увидишь Будду - убей Будду", надо идти до конца, туда где нет ничего или даже может лучше сказать надо стоять на месте, а пусть всякие Будды и Иисусами проходят мимо - это и есть просветление. 
            Если у человека есть желания, стремления к наслаждения (как у любого нормального человека на этой планете) он при малейшей возможности будет хотеть соблазниться ими и пофиг тогда уже на просветление. Трипы, медитации и прочие углубления в самого себя это как ходить по темному лесу, где обитают множество призраков и каждый будет стараться захватить твое внимание. Куда не посмотришь - везде темный лес и призраки. Куда идти? неизвестно. А ведь столько приятных и жутких вещей в этом лесу. Надо иметь непоколебимое намерение, чтобы оттуда выйти (достичь просветления). Не каждый сможет и не каждый захочет.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Сон Чоль Сыним. Из книги: "Поток золотого песка"

Способность поддерживать медитацию во сне называется «поддержанием в сновидении». Но на этом уровне медитация недоступна для глубокого сна. Способность же поддержания медитации во время глубокого сна называется «поддержанием жаркого глаза». Однако реализации природы Будды лежит еще глубже, поэтому останавливаться на этой стадии нельзя.
Ко мне приходило множество людей, которые «потеряли» медитацию во время сна или, что еще хуже, — во время бодрствования. Но они настаивают на том, что познали природу Будды и настаивают на том, чтобы я признал это их заблуждение. Это обычная болезнь. Сначала люди принимаются за медитацию серьезно, но потом попадают под власть заблуждений. Они вдруг начинают думать, что полностью просветлены и стали более великими, чем Будда или патриархи чань.
Однажды попав в эту беду они не хотят больше никого слушать. К счастью, после разъяснительных бесед некоторые вновь берут себя в руки, но большинство продолжает подпитывать заболевание.
Однажды на собрание монахов взяли одного новичка, где из ста человек девяносто утверждали, что достигли состояния Будды. Молодой спросил одного монаха: «Почему вы не пойдете к известному монаху, что живет в храме Хэинса, чтобы убедиться в этом?» Тот ответил: «Что толку кого-то спрашивать, будь он известным монахом или нет?»
Если нет необходимости в известных, великих или простых монахах, то тогда нет необходимости и в самом Будде. Нужно быть очень осторожным, когда рассуждаешь о таких вещах.
Совсем недавно один старик около 70 лет пришел повидать меня. Он выполнил 3 000 поклонов и вошел в мою комнату. Я спросил его, зачем он пришел, и тот ответил, что пришел сюда не по своей воле, а выполняя просьбу других.
Я ответил: «Вам 70 лет и вы пришли, чтобы увидеть меня только потому, что другие просили вас? Вы старый глупец! Если у вас нет своего желания, чтобы прийти сюда, тогда закончим на этом. Что?.. Потому, что другие просили..?»
Старик сказал: «Я медитировал 40 лет и 20 лет назад я достиг просветления. После этого я посетил разных монахов, но это было бесполезно, и я прекратил визиты. А народ настаивал на том, чтобы я посетил вас, и вот я здесь».
Тогда я ответил: «Ну хорошо. Я выслушал, что вы говорили и могу сказать, что вы в самом деле чего-то достигли. У вас есть драгоценность. Но она появилась только после недолгих медитаций. Хотя некоторые ваши заблуждения и исчезли, позвольте спросить у вас одну вещь. И ответьте, пожалуйста, честно. Если солжете, то это будет видно. Появляется ли эта драгоценность во сне?»
Его глаза округлились и он ответил: «Нет».
«Что?! Не появляется во сне ? У вас драгоценность, которая не появляется даже во сне, и вы отважились утверждать, что медитировали?! И вы бродили в поисках просветления? Такие как вы должны свалиться замертво. Если в один прекрасный день тысяча человек забьет вас насмерть, они не должны нести наказание!»
Я ударил его чайником, но он лишь сидел и принимал удары. Затем я спросил его, что он собирается делать, и он ответил, что понял, насколько заблуждался и собирается начать все сначала. Он жив до сих пор, ему за 80 и он все медитирует.
Такой вид болезни преобладает: люди настаивают на том, что имеют драгоценность, но она - даже не появляется у них во сне и они продолжают думать, что они самые великие в мире. Есть люди, которые не могут избавиться от этого и думают, что они ходячие, говорящие поля драгоценностей или алмазные копи.
Может быть теперь вы уловили, о чем я говорю, когда употребляю выражение «реализовать природу Будды»? Весь вопрос в том, что нам следует предпринимать для этого прорыва, этого пробуждения?

*Все, чему учит и что проповедует Сон Чоль Сыним, постигнуто им самим. Он является «лицом Будды», патриархом крупнейшего и влиятельнейшего в Корее буддийского Ордена Чоге.
Чоге — это корейское произношение названия горы Цаоси, находящейся в Китае; где проповедовал 6-й Патриарх Чань-Хуэйнэн, и Орден воплощает в себе древнейшие традиции китайского буддизма. Корея — единственное место в мире, где подлинно сохранились традиции старого китайского Чань. По-корейски это буддийское учение зовется Сон (яп. Дзэн, кит. Чань).

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Нет. С ним случилось то же что и с Хан-Шанем,Хакуином,учителем Хань-Шаня (Фо Куанем), и еще сотнями (если не тысячами) людей практиковавших дхьяну. Из-за чрезмерного усердия в медитации,гордости своими достижениями,ложных взглядов и нарушения баланса жизненной энергии в теле он слетел с катушек. Там все закончилось тем что он начал считать себя Майтрей,что должен остановить Трампа,потом вдруг начал говорить брату,что тот первым достигнет нирваны,потом ему начал мерещиться Христос (почему-то),потом выкурил несколько косяков и пошёл зачем-то громить магазин брата, за что его в дурку и забрали. Кстати,если он выйдет из дурки,то через несколько лет станет как они,т.к кеншо у него уже было. Недавно читал докторскую диссертацию на тему зен-бьо,там таких случаев десятки описаны. Т.е опасность реальна. Нужно знать меру. Срединный путь на то и срединный,что на нем нет крайностей.


А не нечто ли подобное рассказано в интервью про одного монаха, монахом Док Хьёном Сунимом? 

У меня был хороший друг, монах, который обрёл просветление. Он стал монахом позже меня. Однажды когда я учился в школе сутр, я шёл по дороге и встретил госанима (т.е. практикующего-мирянина). На самом деле он ещё даже не был практикующим. Он спросил меня, что такое буддийская практика? Я ответил: «Подлинная цель буддийской практики заключается в том, чтобы осветить своё подлинное существование. Иногда мы думаем, «я делаю это» или «я делаю то». Но если мы посмотрим вглубь себя с большим вниманием, фокусом и бдительностью, мы обнаруживаем, что «действующий» это не я. Когда ты думаешь, что ты смотришь на меня, не ты смотришь на меня, а что-то ещё до тебя, позади тебя — это смотрит на меня. Что это? Задавать этот вопрос это очень прямая и мощная практика.»

Он поблагодарил меня и сказал, что попробует следовать этой практике, и ушёл. Через несколько месяцев он снова пришёл ко мне. Мы опять говорили о медитации, и он очень продвинулся. Я спросил: «Как проходит твоя практика? Хорошо? Без трудностей?» Он сказал: «Да, так кажется.» Я спросил: «Сейчас, когда мы разговариваем, вопрос-хваду всё ещё в тебе?» Он сказал: «Да.» Я был шокирован. Не так легко поддерживать это во время беседы. Я сказал ему: «С этого момента больше не полагайся на меня. Я намного позади тебя. Если у тебя будут какие-то трудности, то тебе лучше спросить у дзэн-мастеров.»

Спустя два года, когда я жил в монастыре в горах Чёль Сан, после конца очередного Кьол-Че многие покинули монастырь, а я остался, потому что у меня был грипп и я пытался выздороветь. В один день кто-то позвал меня, я вышел и увидел монаха. Я подумал, какое знакомое лицо, но не узнал его. Потом он сказал: «Я стал монахом. Я тот мирянин, которого ты встретил в школе сутр.» Мы решили выпить чая и поговорить. Он задал вопрос. Это не было обычным разговором, это был дзэн-разговор. Я не мог ответить. Потом мы пошли гулять по лесу и я спросил его: «Расскажи, пожалуйста, что с тобой случилось.»

Он рассказал, что после последней нашей встречи он пытался продолжать практику дома. Но это становилось невозможным и он подумал, что он не может заниматься всеми этим разными вещами одновременно и практиковать. Он решил, что ему надо оставить мирскую жизнь и пойти в отшельничество, чтобы практиковать в одиночестве. Он попросил друга приносить еду и продукты раз в 15 дней. Он взобрался на гору Чогесан, с другой стороны горы был старый храм Санамса и выше над ним, почти что на вершине, было очень скромное жилище: всего четыре стены и дверь. Возможно это был скит, который раньше использовался монахами для соло-ретрита. Он спросил у монахов разрешения и они позволили ему использовать этот дом.

Он взял с собой риса и водорослей и начал свой соло-ретрит. Ему казалось, что практика идёт хорошо, но вскоре обнаружил, что хотя ему и кажется, что он постоянно поддерживает хваду, но разрывы во внимании у него всё-таки были. И он сильнее старался поддерживать хваду в течение всего времени непрерывно. Зима была очень холодная. Условия были тяжелыми для выживания, ему не хватало тепла и еда была на исходе. Но его друг не появлялся. Он ждал его и продолжал практику. Затем он лишился источника воды, когда колодец замёрз.

В один день он растопил снег, приготовил свой последний рис и всё ждал друга. Прошло ещё несколько дней, но друг так и не появился. Он начал серьёзно голодать и решил, что следует спуститься в главный храм чтобы попросить пищи. Но он был уже слишком измождён и подумал: «Возможно я умру так и не добравшись до храма.» Поэтому перед ним стоял выбор: либо умереть по пути в храм, либо попрактиковать ещё немного и умереть в скиту. Он вернулся в скит почти ползком. Он оставил всё, даже собственную жизнь, и его ум был таким спокойным! Он полностью сконцентрировался на практике. С того момента ему больше не нужно было спать. Иногда он облокачивался на стену, иногда вытягивал ноги, иногда опирался на руки поддерживая тело, и постоянно держал хваду.

Спустя несколько дней и ночей, он подумал: «Я должен выйти отсюда». Без какой-либо причины. Он собрал все силы, встал, пошёл, облокачиваясь на стену, дошёл до двери, открыл её и попробовал спуститься вниз, но в его ногах не было сил, и он просто упал. В этот момент что-то случилось.. И он начал смеяться, смеяться и смеяться. Он лежал на снегу очень долго. И в какой-то момент он увидел своего друга. (Смеется). Увидев его, друг подбежал и закричал: «Что с тобой?!» Тот ему что-то ответил, но это была не обычная речь, а дзэнский ответ. Потому друг подумал, что тот просто сошёл с ума. Друг заплакал, показал ему несколько пальцев и спросил: «Сколько пальцев ты видишь?» А тот ему что-то ответил и друг подумал, что он точно сошёл с ума! «Сколько пальцев? Сколько пальцев?» Тот ему снова что-то ответил. Друг окончательно убедился, что он сумасшедший. Он взвалил его себе на плечи и отнёс в храм, затем в больницу. Там он поправился, получил новую энергию. А его ум оставался спокойным и счастливым. И безо всяких сомнений он стал монахом. Такая история.

----------

Won Soeng (05.09.2016), Шуньшунь (05.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Эксклюзивность в том,что даже у вполне здорового человека может возникнуть болезнь в следствии неверного подхода в медитации. .


В тиб. буддизме это также известно. Называют расстройством\болезнью  ветра\лунг\прана.

Лунг – болезнь созерцателя

По ссылке есть немного о причинах, а также рекомендации по "профилактике и лечению".

----------


## Йен

> А никто не заставляет. Можно продолжать лежать на диваньчике))


У вас все какие-то крайности )
Если кто не бегает тысячемильные марафоны или не рвет связки хатхой, то он обязательно лежит на диванчике.
Моим родителям за 60 и они просто делают зарядку по утрам, комплекс, который врач посоветовал, с учетом их заболеваний. А потом работают на земле, времени на диване полежать нету, хотя телу нужно давать отдохнуть, когда оно устало. Тело - это механизм, если за ним не следить и перегружать - то сломается, а без движения заржавеет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> В тиб. буддизме это также известно. Называют расстройством\болезнью  ветра\лунг\прана.
> 
> Лунг – болезнь созерцателя
> 
> По ссылке есть немного о причинах, а также рекомендации по "профилактике и лечению".


Это во всех традициях есть. Но только у тех кто усиленно занимается чем-то. Ци-Гун,кстати, китайская гимнастика. Одна из причин почему в монастырях практически никто не болеет этим,но есть и исключения всегда.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это во всех традициях есть. Но только у тех кто усиленно занимается чем-то. .


Да.
Только наверное  не просто только усиленно, но скорее неумело, без руководства, на свой страх и риск, вообщем по-своему.
Хотя чрезмерно усиленно тоже сюда может входить, как одна из ошибок.

Тогда на выходе и получается  расстройство ветров\болезнь созерцателя, либо практика созерцания надоедает и забрасывается, либо уход в просто релаксацию(хорошо если не в притупление, апатию) или в эффекты\мультики(хорошо если не в вспышки экзальтированности, возбуждённости, раздражительности) , ... .

Хотя может комуто при таком подходе и везёт, но таких случаев не знаю.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Это во всех традициях есть. Но только у тех кто усиленно занимается чем-то. Ци-Гун,кстати, китайская гимнастика. Одна из причин почему в монастырях практически никто не болеет этим,но есть и исключения всегда.


Интересно, что подобные предупреждения по созерцанию, беседы о расстройствах, были и в практике исихастов, например в добротолюбии говорится о раздражении нервов при неправильном дыхании, потом говорилось о различных влияниях на состояние ума, от того как сидишь, как дышишь, куда ум опускаешь (помещаешь).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

Вот об`ясните мне ,пожалуйста, "китаеведы" как будет звучать слово "чань"" на китайском ?



Просто у меня случай был в своё время , набирал воды с родника (я) , там и китайцы воду брали ...

 Я спрашиваю : "Китайцы ?"

Они в ответ головой кивают , "Yes , yes !"

Я : "Будда гут ?"
Они : "Yes !"

Потом, я, спросил у них , а "чань" это хорошо ?

На что они долго молчали , потом закивали головами и сказали практически на-русском : 
  - "Yes , чай - очень хорошо !"

С той поры в замешательстве я, как на китайском это слово звучит  :Frown:  :Smilie:  :Frown:

----------

Еше Нинбо (05.09.2016), Кеин (05.09.2016), Монферран (05.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

https://www.zhonga.ru/chinese-russian/禅/616hn
Чхань
По ссылке нажмите на громкоговоритель и услышите в китайском произношении чань.

----------

Монферран (05.09.2016), Шавырин (05.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Да нет же ничего эксклюзивного в чань-бин...
> "... в результате чего вместо "просветленного" человека мог получиться "счастливый идиот", или самый настоящий шизофреник."
> Или -- мегаломания...
> Так что кэнсё -- это не всегда "видение глубинной природы", случается, что и наоборот.


Думаю, что современные психиатры, если бы Хуэйкэ жил в наше время поставили ему диагноз буйное помешательство. Три дня простоял на коленях в снегу (артроз коленных суставов гарантирован) перед заморским индусом, а потом еще и отрубил себе руку.
Боюсь и Бодхидхарма не так легко после этого случая отделался бы. Его обвинили бы в создании деструктивной, тоталитарной секты. Могли бы и закрыть, подвергнув опытам и научным исследованиям.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016), Монферран (05.09.2016), Шуньшунь (05.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

А можно ли вообще отрубить руку в тех условиях и не умереть от заражения или кровотечения? Может там всего лишь палец был. Пальцы азиаты до сих пор любят отрезать  ( насмотрелся фильмы про якудз:-) )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А можно ли вообще отрубить руку в тех условиях и не умереть от заражения или кровотечения? Может там всего лишь палец был. Пальцы азиаты до сих пор любят отрезать  ( насмотрелся фильмы про якудз:-) )


Бодхидхарма был рядом и излечил его, так говорят.

----------

Максим& (05.09.2016), Монферран (05.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вот об`ясните мне ,пожалуйста, "китаеведы" как будет звучать слово "чань"" на китайском ?
> 
> 
> 
> Просто у меня случай был в своё время , набирал воды с родника (я) , там и китайцы воду брали ...
> 
>  Я спрашиваю : "Китайцы ?"
> 
> Они в ответ головой кивают , "Yes , yes !"
> ...


禅茶一味。- Это знаменитое высказывание в школе Чань. Переводится: «Чань и чай одного вкуса».
Так что те китайцы, в принципе, все правильно Вам ответили)))
Есть еще одна фраза в школе Чань:
 饮水思源 «Когда пьешь воду, думай об ее источнике».
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/dharma/dharma.html
:-)

----------

Кеин (05.09.2016), Монферран (05.09.2016), Шавырин (05.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бодхидхарма был рядом и излечил его, так говорят.


А ещё говорят, что это всё -- красивая легенда, начиная с апокрифической истории о цветочной проповеди и вплоть до девяти лет сидения Бодхидхармы в цзо-чань... %)

К примеру -- из текста Рэд Пайна "Предисловие к переводу Ланкаватара сутры". 
(Цитирую Рэд Пайна просто потому, что это -- последний из известных текстов, где говорится об этом.)

[...] человек, который принёс Дзэн в Китай, был из района севернее Ланки — недалеко от морского порта Канчипур. Конечно, большинство ученых сомневаются, что Дзэн когда-либо существовал в Индии, и, таким образом, они неизбежно воспринимают Бодхидхарму как вымысел китайских агиографов. Они утверждают, что Дзэн — китайского происхождения, где он впервые появляется в шестом и седьмом веках и где затем ему придумывают индийское происхождение и личность Бодхидхармы, чтобы обеспечить историческую легитимность.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> [INDENT][...] . Конечно, большинство ученых сомневаются, что Дзэн когда-либо существовал в Индии, и]


Не совсем ясно. Сомневаются в существовании линий передач опыта буддийской Дхьяны, в Индии тех времён?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Думаю, что современные психиатры, если бы Хуэйкэ жил в наше время поставили ему диагноз буйное помешательство. Три дня простоял на коленях в снегу (артроз коленных суставов гарантирован) перед заморским индусом, а потом еще и отрубил себе руку.
> Боюсь и Бодхидхарма не так легко после этого случая отделался бы. Его обвинили бы в создании деструктивной, тоталитарной секты. Могли бы и закрыть, подвергнув опытам и научным исследованиям.


Насколько знаю, Хуй-кэ стоял в снегу не _на коленях_, а _по колено_. Хотя -- почему бы не усугубить сказание для красного словца, чтоб подвести под привлекательный для автора диагноз, правда? : ))

Ну, как бы там ни было (т.е. как ни проецируй ту агиографическую историю в сегодняшний день), а изначально буддизм основывался на адекватном поведении его последователей. А что сделали из него китайские, образно говоря... "мичуринцы", учредив в нём уходящие корнями в даосизм образы "безумных святых", легко преступающих любые нормы не только буддизма, но и соц. поведения? %)

Ну а вообще... Агиография -- это ведь такой особый жанр, что много чего позволяет гиперболизировать или дописать к фактографии, зачастую попросту отсутствующей... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не совсем ясно. Сомневаются в существовании линий передач опыта буддийской Дхьяны, в Индии тех времён?


Насколько знам, джхана/дхьяна или опыт её -- штука вообще непередаваемая, даже если считать её чем-то объектным...
"Ты должен достичь этого сам!" -- и все дела.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вроде понятие подношения частей тела и даже всего тела, есть во всех традициях. Сейчас как-бы в некоторых не практикуется, а в некоторых на уровне умственных практик, но в более ранние века существовало.

----------

Еше Нинбо (05.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Насколько знам, джхана/дхьяна или опыт её -- штука вообще непередаваемая, даже если считать её чем-то объектным...
> "Ты должен достичь этого сам!" -- и все дела.


Сам, но только с помощью того кто уже имеет опыт постижения.
Обычный человек, являясь самсарным существом, ведь не может постичь не самсарный опыт, самостоятельно.

Вопрос был вообщето о другом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эксклюзивность в том,что даже у вполне здорового человека может возникнуть болезнь в следствии неверного подхода в медитации. Хотя,разумеется, и у обычных психических болезней есть причины,просто они другие.


Странно читаете... 
Почему причины -- другие? : )
Назвал же общие причины: "Обычные люди, предрасположенные к психическим заболеваниям, страдают от них в зависимости от тех или иных условий/обстоятельств. В частности -- от недосыпания, истощающей сосредоточенности на некой идее, умственного перенапряжения и т.п."
Так что ничего особенного в чаньской хвори, возникающей, в частности, в силу глубокого медитативного сосредоточения, нет.




> Нет. Просто это видение вообще ничего не значит. Кто-то увидел там Майтрею и возгордился и т.д. Большинство едет крышей как раз после кэнсё (見性) - взгляд в истинную природу (даже иероглиф 見 -видеть/смотреть),если их взгляды ложны (и есть еще множество факторов). Получается у кого что в этой природе находится,тот то и получает. Кто-то может и шизофреником стать,кто-то и возгордится,но опять-же только если делать это неправильно.


Сорь, но в истинной природе не может находиться ничего, кроме самой ея. %)
И в этом смысле никакой разницы между видящим инопланетян или будд нет.
Да, и ещё -- фраза, знакомая мне со времён йогических практик в моск. Академии Йоги: "Третий глаз у него открыт, но смотрит не туда и видит не то...". %)




> С правильным подходом психически здоровым людям это не грозит,скорее всего. Просветлённый по-японски дайго-теттей (大悟徹底 ),- великое постижение. Фактически это как конструктор. Множество кэнсё=>дайго-теттей. Только так это и работает.


А тут -- согласный я: если всё путём и у человека нет предрасположенностей к шизофрении, мегаломании и т.п. -- всё путём и будет даже после мильйона кэнсё (а в Ланкаватаре говорится просто о сотнях тысяч самадхи).  Пусть и не состоится ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи...

----------


## Максим&

Юй Кан оскорбляет мои религиозные чувства:-) . Есть поэтому поводу какая-то статья в законодательстве?

----------

Еше Нинбо (05.09.2016), Шавырин (06.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сам, но только с помощью того кто уже имеет опыт постижения.
> Обычный человек, являясь самсарным существом, ведь не может постичь не самсарный опыт, самостоятельно.


Странно: во времена Будды Готамы достигали же самостоятельно, а то и просто в рез-те слышания проповеди...
Так что Будда, строго говоря, никому не передавал опыт джханы. Во всяком случае, ничего такого из ПК мне не известно.
А Вам?




> Вопрос был вообщето о другом.


Уф... Опять спорим? : )
В ответе как раз и подразумевалась нелепость вопроса...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан оскорбляет мои религиозные чувства:-) . Есть поэтому поводу какая-то статья в законодательстве?


Может, -- отсутствие чувств? : )
А статья есть в правилах форума: о флуде и переходе на... : )) Жалуйтесь, по инстанциям?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вроде понятие подношения частей тела и даже всего тела, есть во всех традициях. Сейчас как-бы в некоторых не практикуется, а в некоторых на уровне умственных практик, но в более ранние века существовало.


Володя, Вы чего? Какие части тела? %)
Или, озадачившись, было, передачей опыта джханы в Др. Индии, вдруг завели об отрубленной руке Хуй-кэ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Странно: во времена Будды Готамы достигали же самостоятельно, а то и просто в рез-те слышания проповеди...
> Так что Будда, строго говоря, никому не передавал опыт джханы. Во всяком случае, ничего такого из ПК мне не известно.
> ...


С помощью Будды.

Уфф... Опять спорим ? : )

На вопрос Вы не отвечаете. Видать не признаёте важность линий преемственностей, для передачи именно опыта постижения.
Ну да ладно. Меня  интересовал только ответ на вопрос. 

Вообщем если учёный отрицает существование и важность линий передач опыта Дзен, думаю он совсем ничего не может сказать о Дзен.
имхо конечно : )

----------

Еше Нинбо (05.09.2016), Максим& (05.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Володя, Вы чего? Какие части тела? %)
> Или, озадачившись, было, передачей опыта джханы в Др. Индии, вдруг завели об отрубленной руке Хуй-кэ?


Поинтересуйтесь, поищите о практике _даны_ тела или частей.
В ПК тоже есть и не только в Джатаках.
Ссылок дать к сожалению не могу, но может кто более знающий подскажет.

В индийских линиях Махаяны также имело место быть, у ув. Шуса вроде есть по этому поводу перевод исследования.

----------

Еше Нинбо (05.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Насколько знаю, Хуй-кэ стоял в снегу не _на коленях_, а _по колено_. Хотя -- почему бы не усугубить сказание для красного словца, чтоб подвести под привлекательный для автора диагноз, правда? : ))
> 
> Ну, как бы там ни было (т.е. как ни проецируй ту агиографическую историю в сегодняшний день), а изначально буддизм основывался на адекватном поведении его последователей. А что сделали из него китайские, образно говоря... "мичуринцы", учредив в нём уходящие корнями в даосизм образы "безумных святых", легко преступающих любые нормы не только буддизма, но и соц. поведения? %)
> 
> Ну а вообще... Агиография -- это ведь такой особый жанр, что много чего позволяет гиперболизировать или дописать к фактографии, зачастую попросту отсутствующей... : )


В фильме Хуэйкэ на коленях стоял:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l4cjv_Ujmco

----------

Шавырин (06.09.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Глубокое сосредоточение освобождает в момент такого сосредоточения от цепляния за телесные чувства. И тогда боль - это уже не слепящие фары, бьющие в полной темноте прямо в глаза, а лишь отблеск фонаря за окном, на рассвете. Можно заметить, но не много причин хвататься всеми силами.

Блаженное чувство отступления боли особенно заметно, когда такая боль актуальна. Когда же особенных условий для боли нет, заметить глубину сосредоточенности бывает непросто. 

Ученик, способный отстраниться от боли демонстрирует уверенный навык самадхи. 
Поэтому для тех, кто сначала не может сидеть в лотосе и минуты, способность сидеть в нем десять минут - заметный индикатор глубины правильного сосредоточения. 

Но среди тех, кто уже сидит в лотосе естественным образом подобный индикатор теряет значение. Однако есть другие препятствия, в том числе и не телесные, по которым легко увидеть прогресс ученика в практике самадхи.  Телесные удовольствия, их жажда, лишение доступа к ним, телесные страдания - всего лишь самое грубое препятствие. 

Но немало людей, преодолев его оказываются перед лицом более тонких, с уже развитой волей и решимостью.
Другие же, легко преодолевающие телесные чувства теряются перед лицом недоброжелательности.

----------

Монферран (05.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На вопрос Вы не отвечаете. Видать не признаёте важность линий преемственностей, для передачи именно опыта постижения.
> Ну да ладно. Меня  интересовал только ответ на вопрос.


Неправда, ответ Вы получили. По-лу-чи-ли. Пусть даже Вас он не устроил, ибо противоречит Вашим убеждениям. Первый раз, что ли?




> Вообщем если учёный отрицает существование и важность линий передач опыта Дзен, думаю он совсем ничего не может сказать о Дзен.
> имхо конечно : )


У правильного учёного есть единственный достоверный критерий: факты.
А вера -- дело внутреннее, приватное, не могущее быть аргументом...

И что касается, в частности, передачи Буддой Махакашьяпе духа Учения (невыразимого в словах и знаках, хотя чем жест с лотосом -- не знак? : ), в своё время сам убил кучу времени, пытаясь отыскать санскр. оригинал Цветочной проповеди, но убедился, что такового, по общему мнению, не существует: эта история есть лишь на китайском, но не как перевод...
Да и вообще, что касается Бодхидхармы -- нестыковка на нестыковке, хотя китайцы -- редкостные по тщательности бюрократы, когда касалось исторических событий. С одной стороны.
Со стороны другой, как, опять же, свидетельствуют исследователи, китайцам без разницы фактография: куда важнее -- традиция как таковая...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поинтересуйтесь, поищите о практике _даны_ тела или частей.


Зачем это мне, да ещё -- в контексте обсуждения передачи опыта джханы?

----------


## Юй Кан

> В фильме Хуэйкэ на коленях стоял:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l4cjv_Ujmco


Не, если кому-то худ. кино -- источник достоверных сведений о Хуй-кэ или буддизме, то я отвял. : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да и вообще, что касается Бодхидхармы -- нестыковка на нестыковке, хотя китайцы -- редкостные по тщательности бюрократы, когда касалось исторических событий. С одной стороны.
> Со стороны другой, как, опять же, свидетельствуют исследователи, китайцам без разницы фактография: куда важнее -- традиция как таковая...


К сожалению, но всётаки многие учёные исследователи, вместо тщательного исследования фактов, больше выдвигают собственные гипотезы и понимания. Создаётся даже такое впечатление, что соревнуются кто смелей гипотезу выдвинет, а там уж и факты подгоняются. Вообщем надо же чтото своё публиковать, на чёмто защищаться, чемто имя делать. Обычная на самом деле ситуация среди учёных гуманитариев. Но вдруг в буддизме все эти публикации  почемуто воспринимаются с позиций точных наук.
К томуже отбрасываются предания, хоть в религиоведении такие источники хорошо себя зарекомендовали.  Если конечно целью не является протестантизм. 
А то что очень специфическая не-письменная и не-календарная культура древних и средних Индий рассматривается с позиций изначально письменных культур, так это вообще откат к буддологии времён начала распространения Дхармы в Китае. Там похожая ситуация была : )

Это так отступление, но если вернуться к личности Бодхидхармы,  ведь есть же предания в линиях Дзен и особенно в Чань о том кто он, откуда и т.п.
Чтото мне подсказывает, что это не сильно будет согласовываться с тем же  Рэдом Пайном или другими исследователями. А ведь как обычно последующие исследователи гуманитарии должны опираться и ссылаться на предыдущих, а там и смелые гипотезы становятся уже общепризнанными научными  фактами.

Вообщем интересно былобы узнать, что говорят о Бодхидхарме внутри традиций Чань и Дзен, без опоры на западных исследователей. Кто он, откуда, где у кого учился, где и кого учил и т.д.

----------


## Монферран

> Однако есть другие препятствия, в том числе и не телесные, по которым легко увидеть прогресс ученика в практике самадхи.  Телесные удовольствия, их жажда, лишение доступа к ним, телесные страдания - всего лишь самое грубое препятствие. 
> 
> Но немало людей, преодолев его оказываются перед лицом более тонких, с уже развитой волей и решимостью.
> Другие же, легко преодолевающие телесные чувства теряются перед лицом недоброжелательности.


Есть люди, которые склонны вести обсуждения, сводя их к конфронтации мнений. Конфронтация - это элемент, легче всего цепляющий голодное внимание интернет-пользователя. Поэтому часто, когда кто-то явно неправ, можно видеть много спасиб под постами тех, кто вещает опровержение, правильную истину, доступную простому здравому сопоставлению с чем-то сомнительным и недостоверным.

Недоброжелательность - это вызов, челлендж, когда вместо ограниченного привычного набора средств общения можно расширить спектр средств коммуникации - тогда есть донесение смысла без конфронтации. Конфронтация сродни боли суставов в позе лотоса, её отсутствие - хороший признак того, что лотос успешно осваивается и препятствия преодолеваются.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это так отступление, но если вернуться к личности Бодхидхармы,  ведь есть же предания в линиях Дзен и особенно в Чань о том кто он, откуда и т.п.
> Чтото мне подсказывает, что это не сильно будет согласовываться с тем же  Рэдом Пайном или другими исследователями. А ведь как обычно последующие исследователи гуманитарии должны опираться и ссылаться на предыдущих, а там и смелые гипотезы становятся уже общепризнанными научными  фактами.


Рэд Пайн ссылается на факты. Вы всю статью его прочитали, прежде чем умозаключать на основании... чего-то? : )




> Вообщем интересно былобы узнать, что говорят о Бодхидхарме внутри традиций Чань и Дзен, без опоры на западных исследователей. Кто он, откуда, где у кого учился, где и кого учил и т.д.


Написал же:
"Да и вообще, что касается Бодхидхармы -- нестыковка на нестыковке, хотя китайцы -- редкостные по тщательности бюрократы, когда касалось исторических событий. С одной стороны.
Со стороны другой, как, опять же, свидетельствуют исследователи, китайцам без разницы фактография: куда важнее -- традиция как таковая..."
И опять же: кое-что (из уцелевших преданий) есть у Рэд Пайна. Или, скажем, у Маслова ("Афоризмы и тайные речения Бодхидхармы") -- ещё больше... Читайте, кто мешает? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Рэд Пайн ссылается на факты. Вы всю статью его прочитали, прежде чем умозаключать на основании... чего-то? : )


Возможно прочту.
Умозаключил уже на основании того, что он родину Бодхидхармы в Тамилланд помещает. А за ним это же продолжают другие повторять : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возможно прочту.


Нормально общаемся, классическое: "Пастернака не читал, но..."... : ))




> Умозаключил уже на основании того, что он родину Бодхидхармы в Тамилланд помещает. А за ним это же продолжают другие повторять : )


Можно список тех, кто вслед за Рэд Пайном помещает родину Бодхидхармы в Тамилланд, если учесть, что статье Рэд Пайна -- всего ничего по времени?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нормально общаемся, классическое: "Пастернака не читал, но..."... : ))
> 
> 
> Можно список тех, кто вслед за Рэд Пайном помещает родину Бодхидхармы в Тамилланд, если учесть, что статье Рэд Пайна -- всего ничего по времени?


Нормально : ) Ведь всего не перечитаешь.
За кем тогда он повторят. Интересен первоисточник этой гипотезы.
Просто неоднократно это уже встречал на форуме, вот и решил что это пошло от Рэд Пайна.

(уже прочёл, то что статья датируется 1 апреля 2011, не значит что эта гипотеза не высказывалась раньше. Как и связывание Дзен непосредственно только с Ланкааватара Сутрой, а через это ещё и с Тамилландом - зачем ?  Переводчики Ланки известны и они с северных Индий пришли. И сейчас она одна из важнейших Сутр именно в Гималайском регионе)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нормально : ) Ведь всего не перечитаешь.
> За кем тогда он повторят. Интересен первоисточник этой гипотезы.


Чего, опять чепуху измыслили, да ещё и количественно впечатляющую? %)
Теперь уже интересен источник? Ищите же и обрящете! : )
Ну хотя бы элементарно: гуглите по ключевым...

----------


## Максим&

> К сожалению, но всётаки многие учёные исследователи, вместо тщательного исследования фактов, больше выдвигают собственные гипотезы и понимания. Создаётся даже такое впечатление, что соревнуются кто смелей гипотезу выдвинет, а там уж и факты подгоняются. Вообщем надо же чтото своё публиковать, на чёмто защищаться, чемто имя делать. Обычная на самом деле ситуация среди учёных гуманитариев. Но вдруг в буддизме все эти публикации  почемуто воспринимаются с позиций точных наук.
> К томуже отбрасываются предания, хоть в религиоведении такие источники хорошо себя зарекомендовали.  Если конечно целью не является протестантизм. 
> А то что очень специфическая не-письменная и не-календарная культура древних и средних Индий рассматривается с позиций изначально письменных культур, так это вообще откат к буддологии времён начала распространения Дхармы в Китае. Там похожая ситуация была : )
> 
> Это так отступление, но если вернуться к личности Бодхидхармы,  ведь есть же предания в линиях Дзен и особенно в Чань о том кто он, откуда и т.п.
> Чтото мне подсказывает, что это не сильно будет согласовываться с тем же  Рэдом Пайном или другими исследователями. А ведь как обычно последующие исследователи гуманитарии должны опираться и ссылаться на предыдущих, а там и смелые гипотезы становятся уже общепризнанными научными  фактами.
> 
> Вообщем интересно былобы узнать, что говорят о Бодхидхарме внутри традиций Чань и Дзен, без опоры на западных исследователей. Кто он, откуда, где у кого учился, где и кого учил и т.д.


Есть ещё вполне авторитетные буддологи которые не ищут "чего то новенького",  и существование Бодхидхармы не ставят под сомнение. Конечно это не Масловский "человек которого не было", поэтому для кого-то все слишком скучно.

• От махасангхики до ваджраяны: краткая история зарождения и распространения учения о татхагатагарбхе  (Перевод статьи: A. W. Barber «Two Mahayana Developments along the Krishna River»)



> Основываясь на «Записках о буддистских монастырях Лояна» (Lo yang ch’ieh lan chi) (49), предисловии Таньлиня (Tanlin) к трактату Бодхидхармы «Размышление о четырех деяниях» (Erh-ju ssu-hsing) (50) и «Дальнейших биографиях выдающихся монахов» (Xu gaoseng zhuan) (51), можно утверждать, что следующей важной фигурой, отождествляемой с «семейством» татхагатагарбхи, является Бодхидхарма – знаменитый основатель школы чань/дзэн в Китае, который жил в конце пятого – начале шестого в.в. н.э. Вероятнее всего он прибыл из Андхры в Китай морем (52), т.к. известно, что в те времена Китай и Андхру соединяли хорошо налаженные торговые маршруты. В Китае Бодхидхарма стал основателем йогической традиции, которая со временем стала широко известной школой чань. Однако, поскольку на начальном этапе развития эта школа в Китае была сосредоточена в йогических сообществах, отслеживание дальнейшего развития этой линии в индийской истории, основываясь на китайских источниках, является практически неразрешимой задачей. После времен Бодхидхармы отношения между тантрой и учением татхагатагарбхи в Индии становятся очень близкими и таким образом далее мы должны обратить свое внимание на взаимоотношения этих двух направлений буддизма.
> 
> ————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
> 50. Yanagida Seizan. “Daruma no goroku—Niny¨ shigyo ron,” Zen no goroku, No. 1 (Tokyo: Chikuma Shobo 1969), T #2837.
> 
> 51. T #2060. Further, the lineage of Indian “Ch’an” patriarchs can not be historically proven to be authentic. It seems composed of Sarvastoivada vinaya lineage, Mahayana luminaries, and a few others. See Yampolsky, Philip B. The Platform Sutra of the Sixth Patriarch. New York: Columbia University Press, 1967, pp. 2–111.
> 
>  (52) Это утверждение основано на следующем: (1) ранние тексты не упоминают индийского государства, но в них написано «с юга»; (2) Андхра была главным центром учения татхагатагарбхи, которое является фундаментальной доктриной в школе чань/дзэн; (3) между Андхрой и Китаем было налажено регулярное судоходство и (4) правящая в те времена в Андхре династия Паллавов (Pallava) возродила некоторые варновые ведические традиции (в т.ч. ашвамедху – прим. shus), что было отмечено в китайских источниках.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чего, опять чепуху измыслили, да ещё и количественно впечатляющую? %)
> Теперь уже интересен источник? Ищите же и обрящете! : )
> Ну хотя бы элементарно: гуглите по ключевым...


Так гуглю.
Дзен, Бодхидхарма и Канчипур из буддийских сайтов только у Вас.
В остальном это распространено  на индуисских сайтах, ИСКОН и т.п. Что неудивительно зная важность Тамилланда как для вайшнав так и для шайвов.

Как в  биографии называется место рождения Бодхидхармы ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это утверждение основано на следующем: (1) ранние тексты не упоминают индийского государства, но в них написано «с юга»; (2) Андхра была главным центром учения татхагатагарбхи, которое является фундаментальной доктриной в школе чань/дзэн; (3) между Андхрой и Китаем было налажено регулярное судоходство и (4) правящая в те времена в Андхре династия Паллавов (Pallava) возродила некоторые варновые ведические традиции (в т.ч. ашвамедху – прим. shus), что было отмечено в китайских источниках. 
> )


"Хорошее" обоснование, ничего не скажешь : )

То что на таком обосновании строится дальнейшая гипотеза ничего, но вот принимать это за факт, как и все гуманитарные исследования, где всё на таких же допущениях ?

Но такие слова во всех исследованиях, что это всего лишь гипотеза, предположения и т.п. - верующими даже не замечаются : )

имхо: фентези какое-то, а не наука.

----------

Монферран (05.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> "Хорошее" обоснование, ничего не скажешь : )
> 
> То что на таком обосновании строится дальнейшая гипотеза ничего, но вот принимать это за факт, как и все гуманитарные исследования, где всё на таких же допущениях ?
> 
> Но такие слова во всех исследованиях, что это всего лишь гипотеза, предположения и т.п. - верующими даже не замечаются : )
> 
> имхо: фентези какое-то, а не наука.


А вам важно где он жил? Мне нет. Главное жил и принёс созерцательную буддийскую практику в Китай.
А по Андхре лучше статью целиком читать, так как автор истоки татхагатагарбхи выводит предположительно оттуда.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016), Монферран (05.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вам важно где он жил? Мне нет. Главное жил и принёс созерцательную буддийскую практику в Китай.
> А по Андхре лучше статью целиком читать, так как автор истоки татхагатагарбхи выводит предположительно оттуда.


Прочёл и не одну эту статью и не только по Андхре.
Но ведь карточные домики из допущений, что ни копни везде в основе только предположения. Один автор опирается на возможнотак предыдущего, второй на этом одномавторе строит смелую гипотезу, третий на изложенном вторым выдвигает гипотезу как базирующуюся на факте и так далее вширь и в глубь всех исследований.
Извиняюсь, я хоть и верующий человек, но такое даже для меня перебор : )

Как по мне, чтоб знать то или иное учение - важно знать  его линию передачи, коренные тексты, традиционные комментарии и наставления живых учителей традиции. Даже если цель не познать всю глубину того или иного учения, а просто ознакомиться, чтоб иметь хоть какоето представление о нём в реальности, думаю - это надо знать.

Всёж таки буддизм хоть и религия, но дхармическая религия, религия передачи опыта постижения.

----------


## Максим&

> Прочёл и не одну эту статью и не только по Андхре.
> Но ведь карточные домики из допущений, что ни копни везде в основе только предположения. Один автор опирается на возможнотак предыдущего, второй на этом одномавторе строит смелую гипотезу, третий на изложенном вторым выдвигает гипотезу как базирующуюся на факте и так далее вширь и в глубь всех исследований.
> Извиняюсь, я хоть и верующий человек, но такое даже для меня перебор : )
> 
> Как по мне, чтоб знать то или иное учение - важно знать  его линию передачи, коренные тексты, традиционные комментарии и наставления живых учителей традиции. Даже если цель не познать всю глубину того или иного учения, а просто ознакомиться, чтоб иметь хоть какоето представление о нём в реальности, думаю - это надо знать.
> 
> Всёж таки буддизм хоть и религия, но дхармическая религия, религия передачи опыта постижения.


Я думаю вы за деревьями уже и леса не видите.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016), Шуньшунь (06.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я думаю вы за деревьями уже и леса не видите.


Луна ярко светит.
Не видно ни леса ни деревьев.
Днём будет солнце )

----------

Максим& (06.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так гуглю.
> Дзен, Бодхидхарма и Канчипур из буддийских сайтов только у Вас.


Плохо искали, что ожидаемо... В общем, не мой вопрос.
"Желание делать -- тысяча возможностей, нежелание -- тысяча оправданий."




> Как в  биографии называется место рождения Бодхидхармы ?


В какой из ...? : )
Спросите ещё -- "А в автобиографии?". : ))
В общем, см. хотя бы статью "Бодхидхарма" в англ. Вики. Там есть варианты не только его нац-сти.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В какой из ...? : )
> Спросите ещё -- "А в автобиографии?". : ))
> В общем, см. хотя бы статью "Бодхидхарма" в англ. Вики. Там есть варианты не только его нац-сти.


В тех биографиях, что приняты в существующих традициях Чань и Дзен. 

Англицкую Вики то какраз и смотрел : )
А ещё интересовался, что Индиями в то время называлось, где там буддизм был распространён, в особенности (как для этого вопроса) Махаяна, в том числе и где были распространены традиции близкие практически и доктринально к Чань\Дзен.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

13 патриарх школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма Его Святейшество Фоюань о Бодхидхарме:
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...dhidharma.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016), Монферран (06.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

Слышал вариант, что Хуэйке был военачальником, и потерял руку в сражении задолго до встречи с Бодхидхармой, а история про отрубание руки - это просто красивый миф.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Слышал вариант, что Хуэйке был военачальником, и потерял руку в сражении задолго до встречи с Бодхидхармой, а история про отрубание руки - это просто красивый миф.


На базаре слышали?))

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не, если кому-то худ. кино -- источник достоверных сведений о Хуй-кэ или буддизме, то я отвял. : )


Написано, что он стоял в снегу, на чем стоял на коленях или стопах не указывается. Каждый додумывает сам. Думаю, что на чем он стоял не самое важное. 慧可立雪求法。

----------

Максим& (06.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Володя, Вы чего? Какие части тела? %)
> Или, озадачившись, было, передачей опыта джханы в Др. Индии, вдруг завели об отрубленной руке Хуй-кэ?


Кстати о руке ,хороший  был-бы вопрос (ну, или коан) ...

Как отрубить руку Хуй-кэ ?

И нужна-ли  Хуй-кэ ,

Она была изначально ?  :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (06.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Слышал вариант, что Хуэйке был военачальником, и потерял руку в сражении задолго до встречи с Бодхидхармой, а история про отрубание руки - это просто красивый миф.


А я даже слышал, что жизнь Будды это просто солярный миф  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Не сметь трогать руку Хуэйкэ:-)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А я даже слышал, что жизнь Будды это просто солярный миф


Есть ведь современные свидетельства реализаций, а значит методы традиции работают, значит то что указано в текстах этих традиций, реально происходит на практике. Ну и конечно воздействие на ум, сама жизнь практикующего, Георгий как-то писал что какой-то лама воздействовал на ум Френсиса Тисо и у того неделю или несколько недель, не возникало негативных эмоций.

Кхенпо Тубтен Гьяро недавно достиг реализации малого радужного тела, его тело уменьшилось до размера в один локоть. Кхенпо на момент реализации было больше 80 лет, он жил в уезде Серта. В молодости он получил в монастыре Адзонг в уезде Палъюл от Гьялсе Ринпоче личные наставления по сущности Великого Совершенства, и в результате практики достиг реализации. Согласно традиции уменьшение тела является одним из знаков реализации радужного тела.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

По поводу описания Будды, виденья его каким-то необычным, виденье каких-то сверхспособностей, то судя по сутрам, где подобное перечисляется, такое описание виденья исходило из высокого уровня реализации видящего, об этом я написал вот в этой теме, а точнее об этом говорит в одной из лекций Лобсанг Тенпа - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post768580

----------


## Шуньшунь

> "Хорошее" обоснование, ничего не скажешь : )
> 
> То что на таком обосновании строится дальнейшая гипотеза ничего, но вот принимать это за факт, как и все гуманитарные исследования, где всё на таких же допущениях ?
> 
> Но такие слова во всех исследованиях, что это всего лишь гипотеза, предположения и т.п. - верующими даже не замечаются : )
> 
> имхо: фентези какое-то, а не наука.


Какой все-таки важный вопрос, откуда взялся Бодхидхарма=)))

"Мсье, когда палец указывает на небо, только дурак смотрит на палец". - из фильма "Амели"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Написано, что он стоял в снегу, на чем стоял на коленях или стопах не указывается. Каждый додумывает сам. Думаю, что на чем он стоял не самое важное. 慧可立雪求法。


Во-первых, _стоял_ -- глагол куда более обширного значения, чем _на коленях_ или _стопах_ (избыточное _стоять на стопах_ -- это вообще не по-русски %).
Доп. варианты: стоять на голове, на руках и даже, на крайний случай, как и в случае с Хуй-кэ, -- стоять на своём! (Чем не вариант: "стоял на своём в снегу по колено"? : ) В общем, при отсутствии уточнений при переводе следует, всё же, избирать вариант самый простой/естественный.

Во-вторых, а что самое важное для понимания текста или ситуации, если не точность перевода?

В любом случае, опираться на кино (даже, бывает, документальное, также допускающее монтаж и проч. креатив) -- попросту несерьёзно. 
Мне так очень кажется.

----------


## Максим&

Нда...раз не стоял по колено, а стоял на коленях значит уже не крут. А раз не крут то и руку не рубил. А раз руку не рубил, то и не было никакого Хуэйнена. А раз не было Хуэйнена то и Бодхидхарма не приходил. Шах и мат всей чаньской традиции:-)

----------

Алик (07.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Во-первых, _стоял_ -- глагол куда более обширного значения, чем _на коленях_ или _стопах_ (избыточное _стоять на стопах_ -- это вообще не по-русски %).
> Доп. варианты: стоять на голове на руках, и даже, на крайний случай, как и в случае с Хуй-кэ, -- стоять на своём! (Чем не вариант: "стоял на своём в снегу по колено"? : ) В общем, при отсутствии уточнений при переводе следует, всё же, избирать вариант самый простой/естественный.
> 
> Во-вторых, а что самое важное для понимания текста или ситуации, если не точность перевода?
> 
> В любом случае, кино (даже, бывает, документальное, также допускающее монтаж и проч. креатив) -- попросту несерьёзно. 
> Мне так очень кажется.


Фильм основывается на фактах и преданиях, не из пальца высосали. Он стоял в снегу не в очереди за колбасой. Он просил Бодхидхарму передать ему истинную Дхарму. На востоке ученики просят учителя на коленях. Это традиционно.
И касательно точности перевода в китайском языке 立 также относится к сидению, к примеру в позе героя на коленях.
Например, из Алтарной сутры:
Гатха Шестого Патриарха глава 8:
生来坐不卧
死去卧不坐
一具臭骨头
何为立功课
Живой человек все время сидит и не ложится,
Умерший человек лежит и уже не сидит.
Наши вонючие кости
Зачем нам тренировать просто в сидении?
Здесь иероглиф 立 в значении сидеть.

Когда в Китае не соглашаются принять в монахи, наиболее упорные встают на колени перед воротами монастыря и стоят на коленях пока их не примут, не взирая ни на что.
В фильме 100 лет Мастера Сюй Юня также есть такой эпизод, когда Сюй Юнь стоит на коленях, упрашивая принять его в монахи, теряет сознание, но добивается своего. Консультантами фильма были известные монахи-старцы Фо Юань и Бэнь Хуань.
И имя Второго патриарха пишется по правилам транскрибирования Хуэйкэ. Пишите, пож-та, грамотно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2016), Денис Васильевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> "Мсье, когда палец указывает на небо, только дурак смотрит на палец". - из фильма "Амели"


Вот сейчас "камень в огород" М.И.Кутузова ( https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кутузо...ионович) ?  :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нда...раз не стоял по колено, а стоял на коленях значит уже не крут. А раз не крут то и руку не рубил. А раз руку не рубил, то и не было никакого Хуэйнена. А раз не было Хуэйнена то и Бодхидхарма не приходил. Шах и мат всей чаньской традиции:-)


Ну надо же, какие запутанные формы принимает античаньская хворь, ничем не отличающаяся от чаньской... %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Фильм основывается на фактах и преданиях, не из пальца высосали. Он стоял в снегу не в очереди за колбасой. Он просил Бодхидхарму передать ему истинную Дхарму. На востоке ученики просят учителя на коленях. Это традиционно.


Смиренное стояние до изнурения, в смысле напряжения, ничем не хуже позы на коленях, а то и круче. : )




> И касательно точности перевода в китайском языке 立 также относится к сидению, к примеру в позе героя на коленях.
> Например, из Алтарной сутры:
> Гатха Шестого Патриарха глава 8:
> 生来坐不卧
> 死去卧不坐
> 一具臭骨头
> 何为立功课
> Живой человек все время сидит и не ложится,
> Умерший человек лежит и уже не сидит.
> ...


Не знаю, зачем или почему Вы придали глаголу 立 (_стоять_) (стоящему [или сидящему?] в первой строке) значение, присущее глаголу 坐 _сидеть_ (стоящему [или сидящему?] в четвёртой строке)... Ср. по ссылкам?




> Когда в Китае не соглашаются принять в монахи, наиболее упорные встают на колени перед воротами монастыря и стоят на коленях пока их не примут, не взирая ни на что.


Насколько знаю/читал/слышал, обычно перед воротами монастыря в таких случаях садились, всё же, в лотос, а не стояли на коленях, что куда более, как знаете, травмоопасно...




> И имя Второго патриарха пишется по правилам транскрибирования Хуэйкэ. Пишите, пож-та, грамотно.


Так "грамотно"/искажённо (избегая претензий цензуры : ) -- писали, да. Иногда так пишут и сейчас, но...
См тему "Солонин К. Ю. «“Отсутствие мыслей” и чань-буддийское учение об уме»"? Там всё разложено по полочкам в свете новых филологических открытий... : )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В чань-буддийской традиции всегда была свобода творчества и не было культа личности. А, главное, что лучше и важнее уважение на словах или уважение к традиции в поступках и реальных делах на Пути?

----------


## Ho Shim

Вообще, не понятно, откуда такое внимание к деталям. Стоял на коленях, не стоял. Рубил, не рубил руку. Ведь учение Чань вообще не об этом. 99% историй Чань имеет смысл безотносительно тому, были они в реальности или нет. Это ж не документальное кино! Или там, - сидел 9 лет в лотосе лицом к стене в пещере. Людям, которые дословно воспринимают такого рода информацию, невосприимчивым к метафорам, лучше Чань не трогать. Пойти в Тхераваду, например. Там хоть безопасные правила - если не врубишься, так хоть не свихнешся и колени целыми будут.

----------

Won Soeng (10.09.2016), Еше Нинбо (06.09.2016), Кеин (07.09.2016), Харуказе (06.09.2016), Чагна Дордже (06.09.2016), Шуньшунь (08.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вообще, не понятно, откуда такое внимание к деталям. Стоял на коленях, не стоял. Рубил, не рубил руку. Ведь учение Чань вообще не об этом. 99% историй Чань имеет смысл безотносительно тому, были они в реальности или нет. Это ж не документальное кино! Или там, - сидел 9 лет в лотосе лицом к стене в пещере. Людям, которые дословно воспринимают такого рода информацию, невосприимчивым к метафорам, лучше Чань не трогать. Пойти в Тхераваду, например. Там хоть безопасные правила - если не врубишься, так хоть не свихнешся и колени целыми будут.


Лучше не скажешь. Аплодирую стоя)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> В чань-буддийской традиции всегда была свобода творчества и не было культа личности. А, главное, что лучше и важнее уважение на словах или уважение к традиции в поступках и реальных делах на Пути?


Это Вы про "Встретил будду -- убей будду, встретил патриарха -- убей патриарха..." и т.д.? : )
Да, это -- классная индульгенция на все случаи, ляпы, путаницы...




> Лучше не скажешь. Аплодирую стоя)))


Стоя на коленях? : )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Это Вы про "Встретил будду -- убей будду, встретил патриарха -- убей патриарха..." и т.д.? : )
> Да, это -- классная индульгенция на все случаи, ляпы, путаницы...
> 
> 
> Стоя на коленях? : )


Вам действительно больше подходит Тхеравада.
Аплодирую Хошиму, твердо стоя на своих стопах.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще, не понятно, откуда такое внимание к деталям.


Правильный/тщательный переводчик -- поймёт, откуда... А кому детали без разницы, тому ведь и не растолкуешь, что мир (как и любая практика) состоит из деталей, и если убрать все детали -- не будет ни понимания мира/себя, ни толковой практики. Или это и так доступно? : )

----------

Шавырин (06.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вам действительно больше подходит Тхеравада.


А то я без Еше Нинбо не знам, что мне подходит больше, хотя чань отдал изрядный кус этого существования (и ещё продолжаю : ), начиная с головоломной для многих Ланкаватары... : )
С метафорами же у мну было и есть всё в порядке, независимо от вероисповедания и даже до всякого вероисповедания... Вот. : )

Заодно: если кому интересен перевод, а не пересказ "Разъяснений великого учителя Бодхидхармы четырёх способов вступления на Путь Великой колесницы", см. по линку. Небольшой текстик, очень полезный любому буддисту...




> Аплодирую Хошиму, твердо стоя на своих стопах.


Хорошо, что -- на своих, а не чужих: гуманно! : ))

(Встретил Хо Шима -- не тронь его, а аплодируй ему, твёрдо стоя на своих стопах? Шучу. : )

----------

Lion Miller (06.09.2016), Еше Нинбо (06.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А то я без Еше Нинбо не знам, что мне подходит больше, хотя чань отдал изрядный кус этого существования (и ещё продолжаю : ), начиная с головоломной для многих Ланкаватары... : )
> С метафорами же у мну было и есть всё в порядке, независимо от вероисповедания и даже до всякого вероисповедания... Вот. : )
> 
> Заодно: если кому интересен перевод, а не пересказ "Разъяснений великого учителя Бодхидхармы четырёх способов вступления на Путь Великой колесницы", см. по линку. Небольшой текстик, очень полезный любому буддисту...
> 
> 
> Хорошо, что -- на своих, а не чужих: гуманно! : ))
> 
> (Встретил Хо Шима -- не тронь его, а аплодируй ему, твёрдо стоя на своих стопах? Шучу. : )


Дай бог, как говорится.
И не пересказ, а драгоценный комментарий просветленного наставника.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дай бог, как говорится.


*  *  *

Помолись на рассвет за окном, растворяющий ночь постепенно.
Не молись на закат: слишком дурная примета.
Ночью -- лучше на белую стену. Перед белой стеной, смиренно...

Не молись, не проси. Делай сам. Всё получится, выйдет, как надо.
Всё -- от заката и до рассвета!
Всё, кроме бессмертия.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Ом ямантака хум пет

----------


## Шавырин

Кстати , о кино ...

----------

Еше Нинбо (07.09.2016), Юй Кан (07.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Осу!

----------

Шавырин (07.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

Осталось вспомнить фильмы про летающих шаолиньских монахов, борющихся с зомби-ниндзя и тему можно закрывать )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Осталось вспомнить фильмы про летающих шаолиньских монахов, борющихся с зомби-ниндзя и тему можно закрывать )


Собаки лают, а караван идет...
Есть ли природа Будды у лающей собаки?

----------

Шавырин (07.09.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> В школе Чань основной практикой является сидячая медитация. При этом в зал медитации в монастырях в Китае не пускают если не можешь просидеть в позе лотоса 1 час. Во многих чаньских монастырях на постой не принимают странствующих монахов, не владеющих позой лотоса. Раньше перед тем, как войти в трапезную, проверяли владеет ли монах позой лотоса. Если оказывалось, что не овладел, еду не давали. Так как считалось, что подобный монах является бездельником и трутнем, сидящим на шее у мирян-милостынедателей.
> 
> В период усиленной недельной практики медитации, которая проходит в чаньских монастырях зимой, на сидячие медитации в чаньском зале приходится около 8 часов в день, плюс столько же медитации в движении (ходьба и бег).
> Сидячая медитация и медитация в движении чередуются, обычная продолжительность одного отрезка медитации 1 час.


Примерно такая же схема существует во всех направлениях буддизма, и именно там где он является original. На Западе же практикуется в основной массе лайт версия без 8 -9 часовой практики к примеру. Позы это не имеет значение. Оболванивание и популизм в основной массе и конечно же кэш. И тд.

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.09.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Собаки лают, а караван идет...
> Есть ли природа Будды у лающей собаки?


Есть конечно же, вне всякого сомнения.

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.09.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Еше Нинбо, кто что где когда и пр объяснять а тем более на примерах таких бодхисаттв как Бодхидхарма, также как и Марпа или Миларепа и тп здесь абсолютно бесполезно. В основной массе. Оболванивание и популизм, буддизм сегодня приобрел шизоидные про западные в синтезе с проститутками и блэкджеком черты и это грустно.

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.09.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Буддизм сегодня на Западе это полный трэш, их представители к сожалению не только ничего не понимают, они даже осознать не могут насколько их просектантило. Поэтому товарищи и лезут во всё, где не попадя. Простите их.

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.09.2016)

----------


## Цинк

Насколько я знаю, в японском Дзен, в *нежелании* сидеть в Лотосе видят не только проявление лени, но и несерьезное отношение к наследию Бодхисаттв в целом.
Лотосом ты как бы заявляешь; это учение важно для меня, я отношусь к нему серьезно - показываешь свою решимость и дисциплину.

Трудно поспорить. Мне лично доводилось видеть как Тхеравадинские монахи засыпали на Дхамматоках в полулежачих позах, которые с трудом можно назвать уважительными.

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.09.2016)

----------


## Цинк

Я уже не говорю о Северо-Индийских \ Непальских Гуру-отшельниках. Хорошего знакомого забраковали на неспособность сидеть в Сиддхасане 3 часа подряд, мол, ты чувак не серьезный.

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Срединность зашкаливает : )

----------

Ho Shim (08.09.2016), Йен (07.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Есть конечно же, вне всякого сомнения.


Пропадает-ли природа Будды , когда собака замолкает ?

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Срединный не означает, что в полсилы, не слишком напрягаясь, это не есть теплохладность (термин из православной аскетики).
Срединный - значит лежащий за пределами двойственности, превосходящий границы двойственного восприятия.

以无法为有法以无限为有限 Using no way as way, having no limitation as limitation
Использовать в качестве метода отсутствие метода, брать в качестве предела отсутствие пределов

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Срединный не означает, что в полсилы, не слишком напрягаясь, это не есть теплохладность (термин из православной аскетики).
> Срединный - значит лежащий за пределами двойственности, превосходящий границы двойственного восприятия.


А может проще - свобода от крайностей ?

----------


## Фил

> Осталось вспомнить фильмы про летающих шаолиньских монахов, борющихся с зомби-ниндзя и тему можно закрывать )

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.09.2016), Йен (08.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А может проще - свобода от крайностей ?


В школе Чань целью ставится просветление сознания, постижение Самоприроды и становление Буддой 明心见性成佛, что невозможно без *сверхусилия*. Даже чтобы просто олимпийским чемпионом стать нужно фанатично тренироваться изо всех сил на пределе возможностей. Становление Буддой ещё труднее и сложнее и требует приложения сверхусилий. Необходимо превзойти свои способности и ограничения, подняться на духовный Эверест, вершину, которая кажется на первый взгляд недостижимой.

Срединный Путь - значит именно лежащий за пределами двойственности, превосходящий границы двойственного восприятия.
Поэтому:
以无法为有法以无限为有限 Using no way as way, having no limitation as limitation
Использовать в качестве метода отсутствие метода, брать в качестве предела отсутствие пределов

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Срединный Путь - значит именно лежащий за пределами двойственности, превосходящий границы двойственного восприятия.


Что значит - двойственное восприятие ?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Что значит - двойственное восприятие ?


Глава 10 Алтарной сутры Драгоценной Дхармы Великого Учителя Шестого Патриарха:
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...sutra/10s.html

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В школе Чань целью ставится просветление сознания, постижение Самоприроды и становление Буддой 明心见性成佛, что невозможно без *сверхусилия*. Даже чтобы просто олимпийским чемпионом стать нужно фанатично тренироваться изо всех сил на пределе возможностей. Становление Буддой ещё труднее и сложнее и требует приложения сверхусилий. Необходимо превзойти свои способности и ограничения, подняться на духовный Эверест, вершину, которая кажется на первый взгляд недостижимой.


Со всеми этими покорениями вершин, не забыть бы о том что лежит под ногами.

Асанга 12 лет усиленно сидел, потом передал от Майтреи историю о нищем живущем на золоте, но роющим горы в поисках сокровищ.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Глава 10 Алтарной сутры Драгоценной Дхармы Великого Учителя Шестого Патриарха:
> http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...sutra/10s.html


Не понимаю я Сутры и написанное Учителями далёких веков, для далёких людей, в далёких культурах.

Можно своими словами, так чтоб понятно было - что значит _двойственное восприятие_ ?

(текст по ссылке прочёл, там нет ни слова о _двойственном восприятии_)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не понимаю я Сутры и написанное Учителями далёких веков, для далёких людей, в далёких культурах.
> 
> Можно своими словами, так чтоб понятно было - что значит _двойственное восприятие_ ?
> 
> (текст по ссылке прочёл, там нет ни слова о _двойственном восприятии_)


Прочитайте ещё раз.

----------


## Йен

>

----------


## Юй Кан

> 以无法为有法以无限为有限 Using no way as way, having no limitation as limitation
> Использовать в качестве метода отсутствие метода, брать в качестве предела отсутствие пределов


Надо бы указывать авторство цитат... Или у этой нет автора?

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


Ребят, вы такие взрослые кины сразу взялись смотреть... А начинать бы нада с "Черепашек-ниндзей"! %)
Мой внук -- очень правильный мальчик, постигающий брейк-данс и фсё такое -- их просто обожает... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть ли природа Будды у лающей собаки?


Странно, почему никто никогда не спрашивает, есть ли природа собаки у будды? Чем не бесканонный коан?!
Всем решать, срочна! : )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Надо бы указывать авторство цитат... Или у этой нет автора?


))) Брюс Ли

----------


## Шавырин

И снова, о кино ...

----------


## Юй Кан

> ))) Брюс Ли


Вот и я говорю: хороший же был человек, уважаемый! Чего было скрывать его имя, повторяя цитату из поста в пост, да ещё и поставив в подпись? : )

----------


## Владимир Б

Про сверх усилия, я бы оставил все это поэтам и писателям.  _Нужные проработки, соответствующие внутренние раскрытия_ не связаны с приложением  сверх усилий, поза ноги бантиком здесь тоже не имеет решающего значения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вот и я говорю: хороший же был человек, уважаемый! Чего было скрывать его имя, повторяя цитату из поста в пост, да ещё и поставив в подпись? : )


Я думал эту цитату все знают, оказывается, что нет.
Нужно некоторым разжевать и положить в рот.
Это эмблема Джит кундо пути опережающего кулака Брюса Ли. А это девиз его школы, который на его могиле в Сиэтле высечен. Там вверху фото.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Про сверх усилия, я бы оставил все это поэтам и писателям.  _Нужные проработки, соответствующие внутренние раскрытия_ не связаны с приложением  сверх усилий, поза ноги бантиком здесь тоже не имеет решающего значения.


Желаю успехов.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> И снова, о кино ...


Бред сивой кобылы)))

----------

Шавырин (08.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я думал эту цитату все знают, оказывается, что нет.
> Нужно некоторым разжевать и положить в рот.
> Это эмблема Джит кундо пути опережающего кулака Брюса Ли. А это девиз его школы, который на его могиле в Сиэтле высечен. Там вверху фото.


Нынче и имя Брюса Ли, подозреваю : ), мало кому что внятно говорит, уж не говоря, что чертёж Великого Предела (Тайцзи-ту) где только ни используется...
Да и вообще: указание авторства -- проявление элементарного уважения к автору. Неужто нет? : )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Не знал. Неужто нынче все так плохо?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знал. Неужто нынче все так плохо?


Почему плохо и с чем именно? : )
Был период, когда в нашу страну (тогда -- СССР) хлынули, наряду с порно, зап. боевиками, мистикой и проч. невидалью, видеофильмы двадцатилетней давности с Брюсом Ли и его кун-фу/гун-фу, стали открываться непресекаемые уже секции самых разных вост. единоборств, включая ушу. И тогда имя Брюса Ли звучало : ) чуть не на всех углах. Продавались даже самопальные переводы некот. его книг/руководств с картинками : ). Да и книг по вост. боевым искусствам издавалось много (некоторые у меня до сих пор стоят на полке). Благо, что свободного времени у народа была прорва...

А сейчас бывшие тренеры/инструкторы, наши и приезжие, как и секции ушу, ушли в тень (просто упал спрос на это). Новых фильмов с мастерами класса Брюса Ли -- практически нет. Да и времени интересоваться всякими ушу у широких масс практически не осталось: надо выживать/зарабатывать.

Так что забывание и стирание даже таких _по-серьёзному_ гулких имён как Брюс Ли -- вполне естественно. Хотя пока ещё звучат имена Джеки Чана и Джет Ли, снимающихся в куда менее серьёзных не только по сюжетам, но и по философичности фильмах...
Насколько знаю. : )

----------

Фил (08.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Так что забывание и стирание даже таких _по-серьёзному_ гулких имён как Брюс Ли -- вполне естественно. Хотя пока ещё звучат имена Джеки Чана и Джет Ли, снимающихся в куда менее серьёзных не только по сюжетам, но и по философичности фильмах...


Философичности?  :Facepalm:  Насколько я помню фильмы с Брюс Ли - это был третьесортный азиатский трэш, с кровавой поножовщиной, драками и незамысловатым сюжетом, в духе "Болливуда": "ты убил моего брата, теперь я убью тебя".

----------


## Шавырин

> Был период, когда в нашу страну (тогда -- СССР) хлынули, наряду с порно, зап. боевиками, мистикой и проч. невидалью, видеофильмы двадцатилетней давности с Брюсом Ли и его кун-фу/гун-фу, стали открываться непресекаемые уже секции самых разных вост. единоборств, включая ушу. И тогда имя Брюса Ли звучало : ) чуть не на всех углах. Продавались даже самопальные переводы некот. его книг/руководств с картинками : ). Да и книг по вост. боевым искусствам издавалось много (некоторые у меня до сих пор стоят на полке). Благо, что свободного времени у народа была прорва...
> 
> А сейчас бывшие тренеры/инструкторы, наши и приезжие, как и секции ушу, ушли в тень (просто упал спрос на это). Новых фильмов с мастерами класса Брюса Ли -- практически нет. Да и времени интересоваться всякими ушу у широких масс практически не осталось: надо выживать/зарабатывать.


Вы ничего не путаете ? 

"Это были 90-е , мы зарабатывали как могли "  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Философичности?  Насколько я помню фильмы с Брюс Ли - это был третьесортный азиатский трэш, с кровавой поножовщиной, драками и незамысловатым сюжетом, в духе "Болливуда": "ты убил моего брата, теперь я убью тебя".


Тут, вероятно, сказывается открытость к той же философичности. Помню, что на меня произвели очень сильное впечатление, к примеру, фраза, произнесённая героем в исполнении Брюса "Лучшая победа -- победа без боя" (и по сей день очень её уважаю и стараюсь ей следовать : ) или искажённое страданием лицо Ли, вынужденного убить героя Чака Норриса в коллизее... До того ничего подобного в трэшовых боевиках я не встречал. : )

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.09.2016), Кузьмич (09.09.2016), Фил (09.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы ничего не путаете ? 
> 
> "Это были 90-е , мы зарабатывали как могли "


Нет, не путаю, так как говорю о другом: не о многочисленных для того времени братках, готовых на много чего ради баксов, или кооперативщиках, открывающих те же видеосалоны или видеокиоски, торгующие видеофильмами, и т.п. А о характерной для тех времён возможности распоряжаться собою независимо от заработка: возможности искать себя не только... в рыночных категориях.
Я и члены моей семьи зарабатывали, к примеру, просто оптимум для жизни (всей семьёй расписывали матрёшек и звонилок, а я раз в неделю катал в Москву на Вернисаж, где торговал этими поделками, далеко не всегда прибыльно, а ещё -- занимался дизайном, т.к. открывалось много фирм и фирмочек, желавших иметь свой фирм. стиль), не собираясь жить роскошно, а потому -- не просто "как могли", а -- честно, не мараясь ничем. Как живём и по сей день.

----------

Алик (09.09.2016), Денис Васильевич (08.09.2016), Еше Нинбо (08.09.2016), Фил (09.09.2016), Шавырин (08.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Тема ушла в оффтоп и закрывается. Спасибо за обсуждение всем участникам.

----------

Шавырин (08.09.2016)

----------

